# Egg share @ The LWC Darlington: Part 2



## Skybreeze

*New Home Ladies*
    ​


----------



## jarjj

P - I started pill on 2nd day of period.  is it today you have counselling session?

Maybe speak to Jackie and just double check 'bout pill but last tx and this they got me to start on 2nd day of af.  Maybe different for different people though.  Bet you can't wait to get tx plan - sooo exciting once you know your dates 

Ellasmum - sorry its 1 sample on day - just cos I was sending message from mobile last night so should have wrote the word two and not no 2.  Dp hated it both times - felt he under pressure to perfom (which of course he is ) but 'nowt to what we go through!

Natalie - how you doing hun?  When's your otd?

Tracey - if you lurking about or reading this I'm soooo sorry.  Thinking of you and sending tonnes of    .

I have to ring my local GUM Next Thurs and receptionist will type up letter with results on and then I collect letter with passport and post to LWC.

I have had my 2yr old neice since Tue, as my sis gone on honeymoon to Thialand.  My Mam having her from today until next Tue, then I got her again until they get back on Thurs.  Off to RVI again this afternoon to check on daughters burn.  Hope it's healing and they allow us to go to local doctors for next dressing.

  to all

"WE CAN AND WE WILL GET PREGNANT"      

joanne

xx


----------



## jarjj

Whisks - think I got it right that you and Natalie got same otd.

Wishing you both all the luck in the world and BFP's in 9 days    

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## whisks

hi joanne

not sure when natalies otd is, mine is 30th jan. thanks for the good luck wishes  

nat - sorry not sure what you mean about the amps??

whisks xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Jarjj ~ My OTD is the 30th. Cant come quicker if you ask me! 

Good luck whisks

Natalie xxx


----------



## frazermic

Hi

Just bookmarking the page

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi girls

Yaaaaaaaayy I got my tx plan        arrived safely this morning  

EC/ET will be week beginning 22 Feb, start jabbing with Suprefact on 30th Jan. Jarjj are we going to be cycle buddies? 

Whisks and Skybreeze, I start jabbing on your OTD, sending you lots of   for a  

Tracey just read Jarjj's post, sending you lots of  

Nat/Ellasmum -  

Hi Frazermic - hows things?

P x


----------



## frazermic

Hi 

Pigloo- Thats great about tx plan, Glad you got Jarjj's as cycle buddie.


Well im good, Starts stimms tomorrow, Was ment to have EC w/c 25/01 But im a bit behind as had bleed over xmas and new year so kept me on the pill a bit longer. I think EC will be 1st week of feb.

Whiss &Skybreeze  for BFP's

Hello to Nat/Ellasmum.

Take care

x


----------



## Pigloo

Frazermic - How are you finding the injections? Are you using GonalF pen to stim?  EC not long  

P x


----------



## EllasMummy

hi guys.... well its been a poo day im trying to think about the year ahead but all i can think of is max its his due date tomoro... looking forward to the clinic next thurs....

hows everyone xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Ellasmum - must be something about the 22nd Jan, my dad died 10 years ago tomorrow and its also DPs birthday, I'll have mixed emotions tomorrow too, sending you lots of   hun xx  I'm looking forward to getting started and I know my dad will be looking down on me and DP.

P x


----------



## EllasMummy

Pigloo-- he sure will be hun... he'll b with you every step of the way xxx


----------



## jarjj

P,

Great news 'bout tx plan - hope I get mine today or tomorrow.  We will be cycle buddies and HOPEFULLY all have 2010 babies!


Hugs

joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Joanne - let me know when you get your dates, eehhh i'm so excited/nervous..its going to be fun and games with these injections..NOT!  

P x


----------



## jarjj

P - I HATE/am TERRIFIED of needles but was not too bad - only gets bit sore later on when briused and then injecting near or into bruise! OUCH!!  SOOOOO worth it though if we get babies outta it!!

Dp does my injections 'cos I'm a wuss - he hates it - does not want to hurt me but it's ok really. Needles are REALLY fine/thin!

Hi Michaela - Let us know how many follies you showing at scans.  Have they got you on same doseage as last time?

P - When you sending off for drugs?

Hugs to all


Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Jo

I posted the prescription this morning (well DP did) and then told me after he had posted it (this was at 9am that the collection wasn't until 4pm!!! I could have took it to work and put it in our post it would have been picked up earlier than that. jackie put on the form that we were starting tx on 27th just in the hope of getting meds out in time for 30th, they'll prob not get it until Monday now?  

I'm really worrying because i have read loads about people starting their pill on day 1 of their cycle and then starting d/r on day 21 I started my pill mid cycle on cd 11, will that have an effect on anything?

I'm being a total stress head already  

P


----------



## frazermic

Hi

Pigloor- When i had treatment 1st time they started me on pill half way though cycle, Didnt make any difference. ITs just to time you with other lady.I was on pill for 2 months and no break.

Injection are fine, The pen is easy. I use to have to mix my drugs when on nhs , i always pricked my fringers which killed.

Jarjj- No on higher dose this time 225( well for me higher ), So shouldnt take aslong.  I had dream today ,twin girls, I rember saying to dh in dream so your still out numbered with females lol.

Hope its a good sign.

Rite speak later 
x


----------



## jarjj

Michaela,

Hope your dream comes true.

P - I'll have only been on pill bout 15 days when I start d/reg.  Bit concerned 'cos normally on at least a month - but just have to presume clinic knows what they doing.  They know all our dates.

Joanne
xx


----------



## Pigloo

Thanks for reassurance girls  

I guess like you say Jo we just have to trust the clinic x

Will check when I get home on my doasges (I'm at work at the mo)

Frasermic - Hope your dream is a good sign  , think i'll be better with the Pen too x

p


----------



## whisks

natalie - good luck for the 30th    im with you on it not coming soon enough aaahhhh, when did you have ec?

pigloo - thanks for the good luck wishes, hope your jabbing goes smoothly, is this your first ivf?

hello to everyone else, hope you are well

whisks xx


----------



## jarjj

Hope there LOTS of BFP's from this thread over next few months!!

"WE CAN AND WE WILL GET PREGNANT"

Just wish I was as confident 'bout getting excess weight off! lol

Hugs

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

hi girls 

just a quick one regarding drugs

do they give u a perscription and you get them from where u want or do you have to get them from clinic 

nat


----------



## Pigloo

Hi 

Whisks, this is my first IVF tx, hoping it works first time  

Nat - not sure if you can go elsewhere to get the prescription as its free when doing egg share we didn't ask, think you got to go through the company LWC use if you doing eggshare as they are paying for it, however if you had to pay yourself maybe you could go somewhere else but i'm not sure?

Jarjj - I have been reading about length of time on pill and some people are only on it for 2 weeks and some 2 months (!) so I wouldn't worry about that.

P x


----------



## jarjj

P. Got my tx plan. Am so excited. We r cycle buddies x


----------



## nat4353

thats great jo and pig cycle buddies - we are so going to have some babies here soon   

well ive not stopped all day had a training session for the fostering most the day, sorted out lots of things in the  house, made tea bathed ellie and got her to bed - then just done about  200 sit ups ouch - haven't used the dam thing in ages 


pig - have u postponed your wedding yet then or do u think u will go ahead, everything is just a cost ive found the bridesmaid dresses i luvvv but there £250 each - theres some other ones for £125 but u know im so sick of having expensive taste !!!!!    

mums still in hospital - turns out she broke her hip, femur,and coxix - then the problems with the kidneys and to top it now her sugar levels for the diabetes are sky high - but shes in good spirits, she the youngest  on the ward  and i think she enjoys the company of the 75yr old ladies she says they have been having a right old chuckle.


ellas mum hope today has not been to hard thinking of you.

pig -have u had your counseling session now then how did it go, how long it last, what do they ask.

also who sorts out the match for egg shares, im sure the consultant said i needed to talk with linda but the receptionist said no one there called that. and he must have meant jackie - but is she not the counselor !!!


----------



## jarjj

Clinic sort out egg donor. Jackie will prob ring u when u r matched. X


----------



## nat4353

thanks jo - prob wont be for a while as not going till april time. just wanted to make sure that i dident need to ring anyone xx


----------



## Pigloo

I don't believe it justtype a post and then went to send and it failed.. 

Jarjj - Glad you got your tx plan   are you having ec/et on week commencing 22nd feb? when do you start injections?

Nat - counselling was great, we got loads of asvice on how to tell the child they were donor conceived/and that mummy was an egg donor too to help all of the other nice ladies who really wanted a baby of their own etcetc.  We were shown some fab childrens books that you can sit down and read with the child loads of nice kiddy pictures, we thought they would really help us with the whole telling process.


Jackie called me when they had a match, i think she sorts all of that side out. Hope your mum gets out of hospital soon, sounds like shes been through the wars! x

Got to go and see the wedding planner at the hotel on Monday and try and re-arrange dates, if we can get our £500 deposit back we will but doubt they'll let us so we will just move it back a year.  I know what you mean about expensive taste, i'm just the same, i always seem to be drawen to the most expensive thing in the shop hahaha, i'm sure i should have been born wealthy  

Well, i'm off to sort myself out, going out to take some clothes back to Dalton Park, too bloody small, i'm bloating already, think they were small sizes though 

P x


----------



## beachgirl

Just bobbing in to say hello to you all and send lots of luck for those cycling at the moment


----------



## jarjj

P. I start injections on 30th so same as u. Posted prescription this mornin. Will ring clinic mon 2 book in time of scan on+ 9th. Looks like our dates match. Mite c u at clinic 1 time. Really hope we celebratin mothers day with news of bfp. R u going 4 blasts? How many embies u plannin on havin transfered? X


----------



## nat4353

all sounds good pig, great that u and jo have exact dates too

yeah sure i should have been born very wealthy too      

dp started to stress out the other day thinking we have go too much on, and we should be happy ( witch i obviously am) but has now come round knowing that with my levels we should crack on, but i got so sad so just pray that all goes to plan as i dont think, he will be as easily convinced to go 4 more goes. 

although i do usually get him on side in the end     - i have always felt that 3 more goes ( havent mentioned that to him yet   ) to hope for a sibling then i think it would be time to be happy with what i have.

anyway all have a fab weekend 

nat xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Jarjj - Eeehhh we are exact same days, I have to go for my scan on the 9th too, I need to book my appointment, we bound to bump into each other at some point    I hope we both get our BFPs together too  

Nat, I'm sure you will be able to convince your dp to have more goes (hopefully it will work forst time though  ) maybe he is thinking that way now because he's feeling a bit stressed with the wedding and everything.

We are now off to our friends to see their new baby boy who was born in early Jan, got them a couple of little outfits i'm going to go all baby gagaga x
Px


----------



## jarjj

P,

Tried ringing 'bout baseline scan but no answer - clinic must be busy.

Have you filled in all your forms?

Hope we get phone call tomorrow 'bout when to expect delivery of drugs!

Michaela - Have you started stims?

Natalie and Whisks - 5 days and counting.

Joanne

xx


----------



## jarjj

P - got my baseline scan @1pm on the 9th.

Joanne
xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Jarjj - I posted my prescription on Friday but collection wasn't until 4pm, wonder how quick they are at turning them around as Jackie put 27th on mine to start tx even though its 30th.

Booked my scan for 9th @3pm.  

Think I'll be dead nervous when meds arrive and I see all thouse needles..  Do they give you a sharps bucket to put the used needles in?

I filled in my forms yesterday, bloody hell it took me ages.  DP took them through for me today (he booked the scan date for me while he was there.  

P x


----------



## whisks

pigloo - yes you get a sharps bin and a lovely cool bag, whisch is really handy

joanne - yes 5 days to go, can't wait. DP keeps asking if we can do a test early so might do one on thursday, that is if my period hasn't arrived by then. if it goes the same as last time then my period will come on wed if its not worked. just praying it HAS worked, please!!!!

hope you are all ok and natalie hope you are coping with the 2ww

whisks xx


----------



## jarjj

P - I had missed call on mobile 'bout hr ago - just rang them to book delivery.  Jeanette, who dealing with it on lunch so gotta ring back in 1/2 hr.  Maybe you been called by now and even have day and time of delivery.

It's so exciting when you get all drugs!  Huge box.  I think my last box had 40 needles in it!!!  Nearly dies when I saw them all but don't even think I used half of them.

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Joanne

I had a missed call from 08445044123 but I keep getting loads of cold selling calls so never thought anything of it, is that the number?  No I haven't heard anything yet, when did you post your prescription, I think you posted yours before me.

I'll try not to be too overwhelmed when I see it   Where do you dispose of sharps bin then when its full/you have finished with it?

Whisks - soo got my fingers crossed for you sweetie  

P


----------



## jarjj

P - It was unknown number.  I posted mine Sat afternoon - so got collected @ 12noon.

You can take sharps bin back to clinic for them to dispose of.  I got the number of Healthcare if you want to ring them and check they got your prescription. 0800-3285323 - that's number they left on my voicemail.  Sure you'll hear from them soon though!

Hugs

joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Jo - thanks hun, I'll give them a call now actually - back in a tick x


----------



## jarjj

P

great - let me know.  I'm going to ring again now while on lunch.

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Jo - no they haven't received the prescription yet, I am going to ring them at 10:30 the morning to check they have received it.  They said they usually deliver within a day of receiving the prescription. Bloody snail mail  

P


----------



## kirst01

Got dates for my scans- 5th, 9th and 12th of March with E/C the 15th!! Not long now. I've sent my prescription off, but I had to ring last time and sort out delivery with them!! Jacky is hopefully sending out my revised treatment plan this week.
I just hope so much this works as this will be our last attempt  

Work has been excellent again, they have put my shifts around collection and then I have Fri-Fri as days off. 

Gettin gexcited now!!!


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty - Great that you got your dates!!  Sooooo hope it's 2nd time lucky for both of us.

P - I'm getting drugs delivered Wed between 1-5pm

Joanne

xx


----------



## frazermic

Hi

jarjj -Yeah started stimms on friday, 4 days in starting to feel swollen .

Rite of again

catch u later

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi

Jarjj - Hope I get mine on Wednesday too, as long as I get it by Friday I suppose thats the main thing. DP just told me he could have had the 1pm solt for the scan on the 9th but he booked it for 3pm as he's on nightshift and he wants to try to be at all of my appointments.

Kirst - its so exciting isn't it, really hope we all get our BFPs

Frazermic - Is there anything you can do to ease the swollen feeling, does drinking lots of water help

Nat - How are you hun, how's your Mum?

P x


----------



## frazermic

Hi

Yeah drinking water,high stimm drinks and milk. Need to drink at least 4 pints i think.

I havent drank that much today , I dont drink water as i throw up, You maybe thinking ok she not normal now lol.

Not long now and we will all be either preggers or getting there lol.

x


----------



## nat4353

im good thanks jo just hanging about, wishing everyone the best of luck whos having tx at the mo.


mums well think she may be home fri which is good, well for her maybe not for my dad haha  


been looking at new houses today bellway have some good deals at the moment so we are thinking about moving, but there are pros and cons but the deals are very good and some times you have just got to go for it, only been in this house 2 years but we need an extra bedroom.

but at this hose we have the best back garden its huge and not overlooked - decisions decisions, gosh its one busy year xxxx


----------



## EllasMummy

AWW girls... i really hope all our BFP are just round the corner... nat how u feeling hun... cant believe im at clinic in 72hrs   xxx

Ive now lost 31lb since last week in nov im so pleased with myself xxx


----------



## jarjj

Michaela - Hope we all end up swollen with huge BABY BUMPS!      Hope you ok and you not too uncomfortable - when your next scan?

Nat - I only have tiny back yard - kids would love a back garden - just house prices at the minute.  Hope your Mam out of hospital soon.

Ellasmummy - you doing SO well!  I only want to loose 'bout 10lbs but finding it sooo hard - my problem is I LURVE food! 


P - Hope you hear today 'bout when to expect delivery.

I'm getting my niece again today, until Thurs when my Sister will be back from honeymoon.  She so cute!

 to all

Joanne
xx


----------



## EllasMummy

Jajrr - i was nearly breaking the scales so it had to be done... dead proud with myself... 10lb is'nt alot you'll get thier... i had to get my bmi under 30 for the ivf... but since getting to that I've just stuck with it... its giving me something else to get stuck into and keep me going...really loving the new me... my god i have cheek bones lol im a real foodie i love winter foods as well... stew and potatoe hash and hpmemade soup mmmm im almost hungry just talking about it lol

Nat - how's your mam doing hun...

xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi

Nat glad your mum could be out of hospital by Friday.  We would love to move house too, we went to see the wedding coordinator yesterday to explain our situation and that we want to scale down the wedding and put it back to give us time to save.  We are now booked for November 3rd 2012   sounds like a million years away but I really am glad because I don't even have time to think about it at the moment.  We are hoping to start and save for a deposit on another house and having a smaller wedding will help.

Ellasmum - you are doing really well i bet you are soo pleased with yourself, keep up the good work.

Frazermic - i'm trying to practice drinking lots of water at the minute, i'm at work with a big jug of it sat in front of me   its not going down that fast though  

Jarjj - my meds are being delivered betwenn 1pm and 6pm tomorrow too, they will prob be on the same van as yours hahaha.  Enjoy having your niece.

My protien powder arrived this morning so i'll sample some of that tonight just to see what its like, i've heard mixed reports about it.

P x


----------



## nat4353

hi girls

How is everyone today?

im good just been to dp parents house and had a cuppa, yeah we thought the same about the house prices but bellway give you the extra you need to make up bigger deposits so you can buy one of there new builds.

still in 2 minds as we like our house but dont want to be here forever and with the house prices that may be the case unless we go for this deal   so much going on - not sure if its keeping me saine or driving me mad.

mum is doing well just cant walk and is in pain when trying so reluctant to try when the physio wants her too.

Dp is so positive about the ivf, im like so not - i think its just a case of not wanting to be let down. He just seems to think it will all go to plan, although i tell him all the negatives .hes great at keeping my spirits up.

good luck girls heres to big bellies 2010
][url=http://www.glitter-graphics.com]


----------



## jarjj

P. R u havin injection trainin? Are you down reg with 50iu of suprefact? X


----------



## Pigloo

Sorry just a quicky coz got something in the oven, Jarjj i'm a bit worried and i'm going to ring clinic tomorrow as jackie showed me how to do injections last thursday and demonstrated it doing 50iu but when i have looked on tx plan it only says 20iu. I just want to double check  

P


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - great your hubby keeping your spirits up thats what you need.  

Loving the pics hun  

P x


----------



## jarjj

P. Dont worry. We start off on 50 then once on Stims it goes down to 20 x


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Jarjj - i read it wrong, just looked at it again and its 50iu from 30th Jan to 9th Feb then 20 iu after that alongside gonal f.  What a plonker    

Is this what you did last time Jo or have they altered your meds since then?

P x


----------



## jarjj

P. Yes thats what i was on last time. They increased my stims a bit near end cos i was a little slow to respond to drugs. X


----------



## Pigloo

Jarjj - meds are coming today..eeeee i'll die when I see them, i'm dead nervous!  My protien powder arrived yesterday.


----------



## EllasMummy

So Stressed out....

Just called our local GUM clinic(blackpool) to find our about terry my hubby getting hep b, hep c, hiv and clym tests done and explained why and they said £25 per test. So tried Lancaster £45 per test.... so rung preston and didnt say it was for ivf just that we want a copy of each reult with his name and date of birth and address on and the hospital details... £5 for them all...

So bloody annoyed... preston is the hosptial that delivered max when thier was no need and then he died thier due to thier imcompidance and now i have to go thier with terry...Funny how things work out isnt it...

So Im going to book an appointment... so just to 110% check...

HEP B
BEP C
HIV 
Chlamydia

Does he have to have a repeat HIV done


Rant over just needed to have a moan... they said results would be availble in about a week and we can collect them form the clinic or have them sent out...

Off to darlington tomoro


----------



## jarjj

EllasMummy

Dp doesn't need repeat test.  When I and DP went to out local GUM we explained 'bout IVF - they said they would do the tests but if anyone asked we had to say we just wanted sexual health check as they don't have to do them when it's for IVF.

So, when I went for HIV test last wk I didn't mention IVF and just said I wanted Health Check and there was no questions.

P - My drugs were meant to be delivered between 1-5pm today and driver would ring my mobile if a problem.  My daughter rang me from house @ 8:15pm while I was dropping DS at school and said man just rang and he'll be at house in 4mins.  Thankfully I was with Dp in car so arrived just in time to see driver at door with me parcel!!

Told him was not due until this afternoon but he said he always delivers before 9am in my area.  Hope your's get's to you ok.

Am REALLY excited now - put medication in fridge and rest upstairs in wardrobe away from kids.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## EllasMummy

Joanne - thats fab good job you were close enough to ge thier in time... does it all seam real now that you have the drugs... 

Did u go to an open evening just wondering how soon people got seen for the consultation... the woman at the clinic did say i should be able to get seam early feb... xx


----------



## jarjj

It's really, exciting - but VERY daunting!  Am just    that it works this time for me.

Yes we went to open evening and think we had consultation the next wk.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## EllasMummy

Fingers crossed it will be the same for us then  

2nd time lucky I'll be keeping everything crossed... ive prob asked you before but when was your consultation... your first one?? really hoping that i will be ready to start back end of april- early may knowing my luck it wont work out like that thou.

Did you find out if your lady got pregnant?? undecided about that bit yet... also did u pay for all your tests on the consultation day... xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi 

Ellasmum - glad you got sorted out eventually with your GUM tests, like you say it is funny how things work out.

Jarjj - bloody hell whats the point in having estimated delivery time in the afternoon if hes going to turn up in the morning    I haven't had a phone call so god knows when he'll arrive, hope its between 1pm and 6pm as agreed!  Hope we get our BFPs, I know its my first time so it probably a bit much to ask  

I was told to do the suprefact in the evening as they don't like you to do your injections on the day of scanning so if you do injections in the morning it means you will be doing them before you go to your scan.  Not sure about time of day for Gonal F.  Evening is better for me anyway.  Also, I asked about taking gonal f with me for injection training and was told not to they will prob have some there and it will save carrying it around when its supposed to be refrigerated etc.

P x


----------



## jarjj

P. They have gonal f there so yes you dont need to take yours. No reason why yours wont work 1st time. I know of girl who had 1st tx same time as me and now 11wks preg.  Ellasmummy. Dr ashour or nurse will prob tell you at consultation when to expect tx. X


----------



## Pigloo

j - I really hope it does work first time   Drugs still not here x


----------



## Pigloo

Eekk they're HERE!!!


----------



## EllasMummy

Pigloo- I can almost picture you jumping up and down lol


----------



## Pigloo

Ellasmum   Well, I haven't opened the box yet, I went home at lunchtime but didn't have time to sort fridge out and unpack things, haven't seen the needles yet


----------



## Pigloo

Jarjj - Did you get swabs with your delivery?


----------



## Pigloo

Oh also joanne, my suprefact wasn't down to be refrigerated. Just checking yours is the same


----------



## nat4353

owwwwwwwwwwww its very exciting girls

glad you have all got your drugs xx

ellas mum - glad you got tests sorted out that reminded me to phone to get results of dp 

nat xx


----------



## jarjj

I'm so frustrated girls with having no laptop and using mobile. P we don't get swabs but nurse will give u sum or I just buy sum from chemist. Up get to library tomorrow and chat


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - it is exciting, hope all is well with you/your mum

Jarjj - I'm lost without my laptop. Hope you get it fixed soon 

P x


----------



## jarjj

Sorry p. Meant to say suprefact just kept in cupboard or wherever, keep all mine in bag we got in my wardrobe. Can't believe we start injections in 3 days x


----------



## Pigloo

Yeah I have just put mine in cuboard too.  3 days..gulp!!  I have just had a look at the needles, i'm getting quite nervous about it now, just wish it was Saturday so I could get one over and done with!!  Been watching video clips on you tube on how to do them.  I really want to have a go at doing it myself if I can..don't trust DP


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - Did you get 2 bottles of suprefact?  I was looking at the bottles last night and there doesn't seem to be much there for 21 days worth of injections, DP reckons there will be enough.  Soz for asking 20 questions  

P x


----------



## EllasMummy

Well its THURSDAY....cant believe its finally here today is the first step forward for me and i can believe it...so excited and nervious all in one...

Leaving at 3pm... does the opening evening last the full 6-9? xxx

TODAY IS THE FIRST STEP TO ME BECOMING A MUMMY AGAIN XXX


----------



## Pigloo

Hi ellasmummy - its exciting isn't it, i think we left the open evening at 8pm.  The actual talk is only about half an hour and then the rest of the time is spent showing you around the clinic and for you to chat with the staff and make a follow up consultation.  They are all really nice.

Enjoy xx

Let us know how it goes
P


----------



## EllasMummy

Thanks hun fingers crossed im hoping to get booked in on 9th feb....  xxx i'll update when i get back  xxx


----------



## jarjj

P yes I got 2 bottles of suprefact aswell. It does last cos we only on 20iu when on atoms. Think I even had bit left last time. If u run outta anything clinic give u more free. They increased my final f on last few days and just gave me another


Ellasmummy let us no how it goes 2nite think we were morrisons opposite clinic bout 8ish having culpable and tryin 2 take in all info and how soon it would happen
Michaela have u got scan 2mora. How many follies u got


----------



## EllasMummy

Totally un-related to egg share... but ive just had the best news Max's headstone has gone up.... this is one heck of a good day xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Ellasmum - glad you are having a good day x

Jarjj - forgot we go down to 20iu..doh  

X


----------



## jarjj

Ellasmummy - good news   

P - sorry my last message was like text talk.  When using mobile its easier.  I had awful morning.  Found out I'm loosing my job (littlewoods call centre) 90 days notice starts tomorrow.  Dp on his 90 days at min.  What a bloody **** time!  I could really    ,

Just hope this tx works and I get some good news.

 to all

Joanne
xx


----------



## nat4353

jo - thats so crap what a poop time but i always look at it like this

satistically i feel you cant keep getting bad luck with no good luck so as you have had a few bad lucks such as jobs last tx bfn there has to be good luck on its way. 

thats the way me and dp see things - ( so educated lol )


----------



## Pigloo

Jarjj - I know you are using your phone so don't worry about it.  I read that shopdirect were cutting 1500 jobs in sunderland and somewhere else, it went through my mind that you said your worked for littlewoods and i was hoping it was a different company.  What crap timing, your bound to fall pregnant now..like Nat says you are due some good luck.  

P x


----------



## nat4353

yep i feel it so true xx

as for me i have eaten so much crap the last few days !!!!! so need to do better, but want to put some weight on !!!!! never thought say that so for once eating choccy biscuits and i dont feel guilty but know i need to  get back to my usual very healthy diet 

hows all ur pill popping and healthy plans going - im sooooo sick of wheatgrass 

nat


----------



## frazermic

Hi

Are company is reducing number 200, but manly in the glasgow office, Im not affected as my role is customer facing, But feeling sorry for good friends i know because i go to them to them when i get stuck.

I hope scan gose ok, should be as belly rounder so something happening.lol

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - Still taking the Zita West supplements, going to start on the protein shakes when i start stimming.  I'm eating relatively well, not really drinking, I've had the odd shandy but I'm not beating myself up for that. I've been getting in practice with the water drinking but its sooo hard.  

Frazermic - Hope scan goes well  
P


----------



## jarjj

Thanks 4 the support girls. If I get pregnant it won't matter so much

Hugs 2 all.

We will get pregnant x x x


----------



## nat4353

p - make sure the shakes are not soya based xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hiya Nat - I bought the Solgar Whey to go shake online, I read on here not to buy the soya based ones and that that was the one most of the girls recommended.  Haven't tried it yet so can't vouch for the taste.

x


----------



## nat4353

thats good then pig just dp has just started gym again too ready 4 wedding he had on - but i said it has to go and im going to get him a soya free one - where did u get yours and how much was it xx


----------



## jarjj

Been talkin with d p. Looks like we mite have 2 cancel tx. Really unsure time bout money and jobs. 

We are so upset. Will it work, won't it? Will either of us get a job? 

Am going 2 speak 2 clinic in mornin. Am really upset aswell bout letting down donor. Just does not seem there any easy answer. 

Both d p and I both had tears 2nite. Just so cruel and unfair we both loosing jobs at same time.

Hugs 2 all

Joanne

Xx


----------



## EllasMummy

Joanne thats awful hun im so so sorry to hear this...

Well we got back about an hour ago... was all done by twenty past 7... it was fab... clinic was smaller than i expected but then again ive never been to a private one before lol...

Met the nurses and the consultant and sarah... we have about 20min chat with consultant went over all history... he was so lovely really felt like he cared ABOUT ME AND MY NEEDS... so we discussed my horrendous history... 

He said that its all fine and that he thinks i will be a great candicate for egg share went over bloods and he said when thier taken the chromo one will take 5 wks and as soon as thats back i will b matched with-in a week as the list is huge at moment for egg's needed... and said i should be able to start treatment if all goes to plan at end of march... YES MARCH...

I couldnt believe my ears... feels so real now were actually doin this... obviously all my other bloods have to come back as well but i dont expect any probs thier... he explained about blasts and how they always like to go to day 5 if they can and i understood it all it was great...

Ive came out feeling on top of the world... funny thing is i could be pregnant at end of april, odd this is thats whne i got pregnant with max last year. weird huh.


So thats my plan... does that seam to add up with what everyone has had or is having??

So only 2 wks to go... i forgot to ask about hubbys test... what do they except in the way of copy of results just so i make sure i get right thing... or am i best ringing sarah at clinic to ask xxx


----------



## jarjj

Great news. Yes those dates sound right 2 me. They get u in really quick. Clinic just want copy of results from clinic.

Wishing u lots of,luck with tx 

Joanne

Xx


----------



## nat4353

jo - oh how sad for u and dp - why all these hurdles its not fair, the last thing you need is to be stressed when doing tx   .

ellas mum - all sounds good i think we will be cycle buddies as going to start about then, was there many people there  x


----------



## EllasMummy

Nat.... that would be great...

Yeah i was quite shocked at how busy it was thier was around 15-16 couplr a few single people on thier own...I was shocked by the number of same sex couples not that it bothers me at all i think its great thiers a way for them to become parents but just was shocked if that makes sense ..

It all feels really its great xx


----------



## jarjj

Ladies.

I need your opinions/advise.

In my head I no its not the right time to do tx with both of us being made redundant but my heart saying go ahead with tx - but that feels selfish. 

I can't bear the thought of not going ahead. Got devil on 1 shoulder and angel on other both pushing me 2 seperate answers. 

Course its made worse that o got drugs here ready 2 start in 45 bloody hrs.

My head up my **** and really can't see the woods 4 the trees.

Sorry for rant and me post but really need advice. Know no 1 can tell us what 2 do but just want opinions. Please be,gentle though - am feeling rather bruised emotionally.

Gotta go into work 4 my shift tomora 2 get official memo bout redundancy. Good job friend from work rang me cos no boss has and I would have just seen it on news is in paper.

A very   joanne

Xx


----------



## jarjj

Just read my post. Pls ignore spelling mistakes as I'm on new mobile and really struggling 2 get used 2 it. 

Meant to put icon 2 say I'm feeling very blue but somehow hit the positive icon!

That could not be further from the truth

Joanne

Xx


----------



## EllasMummy

Joanne... i dont think its being selfish at all... i totally get your need for a baby and i personally would totally make myself pennyless if i had to... sad i know but its just the way i am...  mayb sit and thrash the figure out... this time might b your time, as you sy you have the drugs it would be such a waste to now not start treatment.... plus if u then decided to do it im not sure theyd agree to egg share again if u pull out althou im not sure on that one hoepfully someone else will know more...

Really hope you manage to figure this out hun xxxx

Sending huge hugs your way xx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks so much 4 the hugs. Really need them. I'm normally such an upbeat and optimistic person but this has really knocked stuffing out of me.

Xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi 

jarjj - Oh hun, what an awful decision to have to make especially at this moment in time now you are all set to go.  Like you say its a decision only you and your hubby can make, you will still have two/three months to find a job before you start to show and hubby will have longer. Have you got mortgage protection as they will pay out on the mortgage once you have been out of work longer than a month?  All I can say is go with your gut instinct, you will know in your heart of hearts what you want/need to do.  

Ellasmum - Glad the open evening went well, March is just around the corner   

Nat - it was off www.solgar.co.uk and it was called Whey to go 

P


----------



## nat4353

hi girls

jo - its so hard if it were me id go for it - but maybe im daft. do u think u will find another job soon are there many in your area at the moment.

p- thanks shall look that up


----------



## jarjj

P - Have checked mortgage protection - got everything covered EXCEPT redundancy!!  BLOODY TYPICAL!!!


Nat - My work is getting rid of 900 people so all of those going to be looking for jobs!  NIGHTMARE!!

Joane

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Jarjj - I have just read that you can get a Sure Start £500 maternity grant for people on low incomes you would also prob get council tax benefit and income support you could also get a crisis loan from DSS if you were really struggling.  Also you could take a payment holiday on your mortgage  Hopefully this lot would see you through until either of you could find another job.

Have you rang up the your mortgage protection company to clarify the redundancy thing?  It seems a bit odd to me as how else would you lose your job apart from being sacked and I know they don't pay out if you get sacked as technically thats your own doing.  I would take it up with them and if thats the case I would think about trying to claim your money back off them.  I have just claimed back some of my payment protection policies from a couple of loans i had taken out a few years ago on the basis it was  mis-sold.  I went through a company called gladstone brookes and they take a cut of whatever they get for you but they have got me money back on two of my policies and I have another two which are currently with the Finanicial ombundsman. 

Hope you get sorted and you can come to a decision soon.

P


----------



## nat4353

on that pig and jo on the martin Lewis money site it tells you how to do it and has step by step instructions and cover letters for you to copy, lots of people are getting money back.

yes you would get the 500 pounds sure start grant and now also every pregnant woman receives an amount of money think it maybe 200 cant remember but i just missed out on it with ellie as she was born too soon.

you would also get healthy start vouchers for veg and milk just every little might help u get by ( also free school dinners for your other kids )

will u get any redundancy pay 

hope u get things sorted xxx


----------



## nat4353

oh yes one more thing if you do in the end claim for income support u can aply for help with your mortgage at after 12 weeks it use to be 34 weeks changed last yr my friends mortgage was 835 they paid 650 of it for her xxx


----------



## nat4353

just had a call from the clinic   

they have found me a match and offered me to have egg collection in march starting the pill 11th march 

but I have had to say April so ec is week starting the 19th april gives me a bit more time to get healthy start acupuncture.

omg all seems real again now, 

just having to get bloods and smear test results copied from docs ( although receptionist said shed have 2 ask nurse as she is unsure if you can do that) 

what would happen if they cant - do u think clinic could phone them direct.

just starting to feel the pressure now of getting enough eggs but whatever happens at least ill know for the future what my body is up too   

nat xx


----------



## EllasMummy

Nat thast fab news... im sure we'll be buddy's...

Fingers crossed its all gonna go to plan...when did u have you bloods done?? omg bet your so excited... i can see how if make everything real... its fab news...im bit like that i keep thinking what if i dont produce enough... think its normal to think those things thou im sure you'll be fine xxxx


----------



## nat4353

ellas mum  - dp had bloods done before xmas at docs and gum clinic but we need to pick them up on Monday - docs just phoned back and said they will print off copy of my smear.

pig - have u joined a cycle Buddie thread, i still talk on my one from having ellie nearly all the girls now have there babies on it.

was thinking weather or not to join one this time round, but not sure as i have ellie and most girls on there are still struggling to get there bfps 

nat xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi

Hi yeay Nats right I saw something on Martin Lweis websit about that just this week.  When I was putting my applications in he wasn't doing anything on claiming Payment protection insurance but he now has letter templates. Much better if you can do it yourself then you get the full amount back if you win.

Nat theres no reason why the docs can't give you a copy of your results, they are YOUR results and they cannot withold this information from you.  They may charge you for the admin/paperwork but thats all they can do.  I did join in on the Jan/Feb cycle buddies chat (I am prob Frb/March though to be honest) however, they move really really fast, there are so many people on there that I found there were not that many personals on there as there were that many to keep up with.  I mean after a day there was about 3 pages of posts or more to catch up on so if you hadn't been on for a coupl of days you would find it almost impossible to keep up

Ellasmum - it would be great if you and Nat were cycle buddies, I hope I haven't lost my cycle buddy, jarjj  

..Jarjj have you made a decision babe x


----------



## frazermic

Jarjj- I know my job is safe but money is really tight for us at the moment, I nearly backed out on this cycle. Thats the reason why im not doing blast this time, I really want to but cant afford it , .Think i paid £600 , But borrowed £500 from my dad, I know that maybe not a option with you, but if dad didnt give me the money we would have had to say no, But i still would of feeling guilty as i had the drugs aswell when i needed to make the decision.

But on a good note i have 2 x17, rest 12,13,14 prob about 14 folis altogether. . Next scan Monday at 2.30pm if all ok EC wednesday or thursday.

x


----------



## Pigloo

Frazermic - really hope you get your BFP


----------



## jarjj

Michaela. Good luck with ec next wk. 

Thanks 4 all advice on help with mortgage. We are going ahead with tx. Was going 2 cost 1200 to cancel it.  Madness. 

Can't wait til I get my laptop back so can chat properly with you all.

So p we are cycle budies. X x x


----------



## nat4353

at least that made your mind up jo that would have been the cost of the drugs im sure everything will turn out  


now 4 some questions


if i have egg collection week 19th april when would i start drugs

at what points do u go in for scans and how many

when will i know exact date of proposed egg collection - just trying to sort my diary out in advance so i don't have much on around these times.

nat xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Nat

I start D/R on 30th (tomorrow.eek!) 
First scan 9th Feb
Then start stimms (9th feb)
Another scan 16th feb
Final scan 19th Feb
Egg collection/egg transfer w/c 22Feb

So I reckon you would start your drugs around 27th March. They gave me my tx plan last thursday 22 Jan - two weeks after i was matched.  

Jarjj - yay we will be cycle buddies and we will get our BFPs   I know its going to be hard for you but try to keep your stress levels down as much as possible  

P x


----------



## Pigloo

Sorry Nat I think I got that wrong I was matched before christmas not long after my appointment in November, and I had to have the bloods done and wait for them.


----------



## nat4353

also pig r and jo are u having 1 or 2 embys transfered and did he mention anything to u about this as i know the clinic needs to get its % of twins down as is too high for what the hfea want, i would want 2 putting back, do they genurally go with what u want


----------



## Pigloo

Nat they recommeded taking to blasts and having two put back, from what i gather  that seems to be what they offer everyone unless you don't want two putting back.  He did say if at day 3 they don't look like they are going to make it to blasts they will just put them back at day 3.  From what i remember Jarjj had two put back last time too.  

I think we are going to go with two as well, mainly to give ourselves a better chance of success rather.

P


----------



## nat4353

yes I am too if i get that far - not sure about the blast thing though, prob because last tx had day 2 (grade A embies) and worked, so its hard to get head round. i prob wont get enough eggs to chance blasts anyway.

I know at some point the law will change and it will go to 1 emby back but we prob have a few yrs yet - i think 2 is good although I  know a few girls and twin pregnancys are hard but i feel you get better chance of a bfp with 2.


natxx


----------



## jarjj

Yes I had 2 last time and will b going 4 same again this time. 

When u fill forms in u tick box with number of  embryos that you want putting back in. Plus on day of transfer they also double check how many you want.

Joanne

Xx

What time u doing injection tomorrow p? D p doing mine bout 7 or 8pm


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - I think if your on the NHS they stick to the HFEA criteria but as its not law the private clinics are a bit more lax about it.

Jarjj - ehhhh I was going to try and do mine at 7pm.  Do you do them at the same time every night?

P x


----------



## nat4353

do u all have thick snow


----------



## jarjj

P yes same time every night. If you can. We got loads of snow.

Nat and whisks - hope today you both get bfp. Xxx


----------



## jarjj

Whisks

I been stalking you. Caught  up with your news on 2ww thread.

I'm so so happy for you and Dp. Just the best news! 

Tonnes of hugs
Joanne

Xxx


----------



## Pigloo

We just had a slight covering thank goodness, can't be doing with it all again!

Whisks - from Joanne's post it sounds like you have got your BFP, that is fantastic news!

P x


----------



## jarjj

Nat,

Checked up on you in your diary.

I'm so sorry hun. It's so bloody unfair. Just wanted to send you some hugs and say I'm thinking of you. 

P - even though this is my 2nd time, I'm still very nervous bout injections. I'm such a coward when it comes to needles! 

Let me know how your 1st injection goes.

Hugs

Joanne

Xxx


----------



## kirst01

Hi everyone,

At work so finally got on a computer. For some reason my lap top refuses to let me log into the site, even when all the cookies have been disabled.

Jo- sorry to hear about your job, it's a bugger, esp at a time like this. I admire you for going ahead with tx.  .Are you going for blasts this time again? I am undecided- 2 blasts last time didnt work, but Sheila got a BFP with a 3-day transfer. I am so confused about what to do, I think that at the end of the day its just a lottery!! Hopefully one we will all get BFP's with this time around. 

Whisks- Congrats, so pleased for you. xx


Hi to everyone else   


Kirsty xx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty

I know Michaela is not going to blasts.

I'm not sure. I'll just go with what clinic recommend. 

All depends on how many eggs we get and how many fertilize.  If we have over 5 they recommend going to blast.

Joanne

Xx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - so sorry hun  

Hi Jarjj - I went to Boots and bought some topical anaesthetic to numb the area before i do the injection, i just want to get the first one over and done with.  I'll let you know how it goes..arghhhhhhhhhhh!!

I think i will just go with what the clinic recommend too, they said if it looks like embryos won't make it to blast they will do day 3 transfer.  As you say Jo it just depends how many embies we get.

Our pooch is really poorly now and looks like we will have to have her put to sleep on Monday as she is really beginning to struggle now so we are just spending today and tomorrow looking after her, DP and I both been upset today but we know we have to do whats best for her    

P x


----------



## kirst01

Pigloo- So sorry to hear about you pooch. I have 2 retrievers, and they are my life. Its heartbreaking, but like you say, you want to do whats best.  .

Joanne- yeah, thats what we did last time, went with what the clinic recommended. I think even if I am lucky enough to have enough to go to blast I am edging towards a 3 day. Its so confusing....aghhhhh  

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Kirst it is so confusing deciding whether to go for blasts/day 3.  Thanks for your good wishes re our pooch.

Jo - I bought EMLA cream from boots to numb injection site, if you do a search for it on here its surprising how many girls swear by it so i hope it does the trick.  Also, I have read that the best way to do the jab is put needle in quick and plunge liquid in slowly, also try and have the opening in the needle pointing up.  

P x


----------



## jarjj

P

Hugs to you and Dp.  We have Labrador and she is our baby.

Kirsty - I know, its hard. I'll be going with clinics decision. That way, if it didn't work then I wouldn't blame myself for making wrong decision.  Either way, I suppose, its a lottery but 1 I hope we all win!

Xx


----------



## whisks

hi all

yes tis true we have   , thanks for all the congtats girls  

love whisks xx


----------



## jarjj

Just wanted to say congratulations again to Whisks.

You didn't egg share this time did you? X


----------



## nat4353

kirst  - like you think i want to do 3 day transfer er - 2 day worked for me best last time. also if u look on the poll for bfp id say most of them got there bfps on 2 or 3 day not saying that blasts dont work just most clinics i have looked to say if an emby is of top quality day 3 then should go back and usually do blasts on woman who have many ivfs with no bfps 

this is just what ive gathered but there is also a lot of info for blasts its just a lotto !!! who knows

apart from the fact that u got a bfn last time with blasts are there any other reasons why u want 3 day !!! just as i do feel the same and im unsure what to do think ill go 3 day though  


hope al is well

congrats to whisks xx

so sorry about your pooch pig    its so sad 


nat


----------



## Pigloo

Whisks - Congratulations x

Jarjj - I've done the first one, needle didn't hurt but stung a little as meds went in. Its bit red looking and a slight lump now, hope thats normal?

P x


----------



## jarjj

P

Yea,that's ok mine always went red after. Doing mine at 8


----------



## kirst01

Hiya Nat

You have hit th enail on the head- I had 2 blasts put back and started to bleed 5 days before OTD, and Sheila only had 1 egg fertilised, this was put back on day 2/3 (not sure which) and she is due very soon!! I think I am going to give a 3 day a chance...Like I said, its hard to know what to do for the best!! But I did everything the clinic suggested last time and still had a BFN. Maybe if I go with my gut this time I could have a better outcome?? It is just the luck on the day I guess!!! I wish there was a 100% success rate for this!!  

I am off home now, so no computer until Monday  . Everyone have a good weekend...

Speak later

xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Kirst - I am a fan of going with your gut instinct

Jarjj - Let me know how yours goes x


----------



## jarjj

1st injection done. Stung more than I remembered last time. 

Back on the roller coaster 


Xx


----------



## Pigloo

It did sting didn't it!!  Yeah   we on our way!! 

P x


----------



## nat4353

YAY u 2 i have everything


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Nat


Xxx


----------



## nat4353

also sending lots of


----------



## Pigloo

Thanks Nat that means a lot xxx  

P


----------



## jarjj

Ah lovely pictures Nat.


Xxx


----------



## whisks

pigloo and joanne - wishing you loads and loads of luck   

joanne - no i didn't egg share this time

whisks x


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Whisks.


Xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi girls

What an awful day, we had to take our dog to be put to sleep this morning, DP and I been   all day, don't really feel like jabbing myself today but of course I have to.  Feel totally knackered as we didn't get much sleep last night, going to put a holiday in tomorrow..house is so empty without her  

RIP Brogan 

P x


----------



## frazermic

Hi Pigloo

So sorry to hear about brogen, How old was he. I know how you feel, My mum put her dog down last May (2nd), I was crying for 3days toke time of work as holiday aswell. What hurst losing the 2nd one is i never got to see him or say bye as was living up here. I been brought up with chihuahua's , Our 1st one live till he was 15 years which a very good age for their breeds, So i was 21 when he left us. I was expecting it as we toke him to vets on the monday and mum was going to put him to sleep then but i ask vet was he in pain and they said No so i told mum i would never forgive her for putting him down and let him die at home with his family. On the way home from the vets i said to my mum he will die on friday my sister 18th birthday and he did. But he was sitting with my mum on the sofa getting loves and he looked up at her and she knew he was saying bye and then he went. Good im crying writing this and it was 9yrs ago. We spent about a hour with him each saying bye and talking to him before we toke him to the vet.
My mum has both ashes in her bedroom as she says its to cold out side. But i know what mum whats me to do when she gose.
I have a chihuahua aswell now she 7yrs old on the 04/02 but i dread the day when she gose or i have to make the decision.I will never get a dog again to much hurt and pain.

Take care xxx


----------



## jarjj

P

So sorry hun, sending you lots of hugs


Joanne


Xxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Frazermic - i'm crying just reading your story.  Its funny you said you were expecting it as I knew this would be her last weekend with us, we had to have our family dog put to sleep when I was 14 and my mum didn't tell me either I came home from school and he was gone and I was so angry with her that I didn't get to say goodbye to him all i had to cuddle were the blankets from his bed.  It is so hard letting go and even though we know we have done whats best for her we just feel so lost without her as she was part of our daily routine, she kept me company while DP was on nightshift.  Anyway, i managed to do my second jab inbetween tears.  

Jarjj - thanks hun

Luv to all

P xx


----------



## kirst01

Sorry to hear that Pigloo. Thinking of you  x


----------



## jarjj

P,

Just wanted to say I'm thinking of you,

Sending lots of hugs.

Michaela - Have you got date for e/c yet?  

Joanne

xx


----------



## frazermic

Hi

They think EC friday, Having another scan wednesday. I have the same amount as last time, But Dr A knows i want some to freeze so i think he letting have a few more stim days to see if i can get a few more.
He is always aware onmy request for day 3 transfer.I have asked Jackie will she be there for me and she said yes. So happy.
Rite off for a bit

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi

Thanks for all the support, feeling much better today, still empty in house without her but had a nice day off today and went out shopping with DP and MiL.  

Frazermic, EC Friday how exciting, all this talk of day 3 v's blasts is making me think now about having 2 blasts transfered, I'm now thinking that maybe i would like two day 3 embies transfered to start off with, if IVF number 1 doesn't work then I would think about going for blasts on the next attempt.  I just wonder why they recommend blast transfer over day 3 so strongly, hmm decisions, decisions  

hi to all 
P


----------



## Pigloo

Right, i'm going with gut instinct and thats to go with 2 blasts.  Just been reading a link from a post made on another board (lost it now, I'll try and find it again) it references one of top Drs and he is all for blasts, so i'm sticking with what LWC recommend when the time comes.

P


----------



## jarjj

P,


I'm starting the feel the same with both Michaela and Kirsty both opting for 3 day transfer.

I presume they have their reasons for 5 day transfer - maybe better success rates!  Who knows, think I'll ask next wk when at scan.

Know last time embryologist said they can then choose best one's.  Really confusing though - and I'm no good at making decisions.  That's why I was just going to go with clinic and presume they know what they doing.

What a headache!!  LOL!!


Michaela - you been stimming for a while now then, are you having 2ww off.  I can't get full 2ww off - don't want to phone in sick as it'd go on record for another job.  But then again I want a baby more than anything so does sickness matter!!

Another nightmare!!


Joanne

xx


----------



## jarjj

P - My cycle buddy!!  I'm with you, am going with LWC recommendation and hope we both get 2 lovely quality blasts to snuggle in for 8-9months!!


Hugs


Joanne

xx


----------



## frazermic

Hi

I have been stimms for 10days now, By wed it will be 12 days which i think is the same as last time. Just   i get to last the 2ww this time and not get AF 4 days before test day.


----------



## jarjj

Michaela 

Know what you mean. I felt robbed when didn't even get to otd. 

Hopefully this time well all go well beyond otd! 

Xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi

Frazermic - Really hope you make it to OTD, I would feel robbed to like Jarrj says she did, got my fingers crossed for us all 

Jarjj - read quote and links below re blastocyst transfer, think this is what has changed my mind. I think its all about implantation rather than whether they are transfered at day 3/day 5 day 3 embryos if conceived naturally would be in the fallopian tube at this point and would progress over the next two days down to the womb to implant at day 5/6. I'm now convinced that if I have enough embies then i'm going with blastocyst transfer and as clinic owuld put them back at day 3 anyway if they weren't looking like they would make it to day 5 i don't think there is anything to worry about.

Quote from Fertility friends serach:

Coco - you would not loose any embryos by going to day 5 that would have survived if you did day 3 transfer. More and more clinics are now following the top US clinics in pushing for day 5 transfers, there is significant research done by the top guy in the US (Dr Sher) that shows that if an embryo doesn't make it to day 5 in the dish it would not have made it in utero. Here's a link about this from his blog with a really clear explanation:

http://www.ivfauthority.com/2009/08/blastocyst-vs-early-embryo-transfer.html

Effectively the only reason doctors do day 3 transfers is because their clinics either doesn't have the technology to culture to blasts or because poor responders, older woman and other patients potentially would end up with nothing to transfer due to quality etc


----------



## nat4353

emm the blasts vs 3 day    

its so confusing int it - you can find so much stuff for and against, but i think with me day 3 worked so should i change what has already worked. but im scared ill make the wrong decision. - i suppose it depends on how many eggs i get too    its enough.

i just don't know what to do - i wonder what the clinics down south do how have much better statistics, 


p and f so sorry about your pooches its so very sad xxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - Thanks for the cyber cuddles  

You're right you can find arguments for and against, were you offered blastocyst transfer last time?

P x


----------



## nat4353

no, i think cfl do, do it but its not there preferred method so as last time i dident really look into blasts, I just think ive confused myself so much as a totally get the case 4 blasts but also the case against it.

i understand  if u get to blast stage then thats great but id hate not to get there, last time i got 9 eggs, two top quality put back the rest had started to fragment slightly ( so was not offered to freeze any as they would not have made it ) so just makes me think would my 2 grade as have still been top quality kept in a dish for more days !!! or  better snug inside the body.

i  dont think ill get enough eggs for blasts anyway so im not going to worry yet     

anyway blast or 3dt our embies are going to be the best around and snuggle right in regardless


----------



## jarjj

Nat

Know Dr a gonna give u 1000 off tx if you don't get enough eggs and paying for your own tx.

Do you know roughly how much it would cost you then? Just curious in case any of us have less than 8 eggs so know how much we could expect it to cost. Vaguely remember Dr mentioning 3000 or was it 4000 - not sure. 

How's your mam? 

Joanne

Xx


----------



## jarjj

P

I got some of that cream you got from boots. Are you putting it on few mins before injection? 

Have you got bruises yet?  I got black bruise either side of my belly button. 

Joanne

Xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hiya

Jarjj - you only have to pay for tx if you don't get enough *follies* according to the forms I signed for egg share, this means you need to get between 12 and 14 follies, however if you get enough follies but not enough eggs when they do EC (there is not always an egg in every follie, then you get to keep those eggs and don't pay anything towards tx) This is what I read and i am going to clarify this on Tuesday. Also I read a post from an egg recipient who didn't realise that if the donor did not have enough eggs at ec then she was still liable to pay her tx costs?? There was def a difference between not enough follies and not enough eggs.

I put the cream on at least half an hour to 45 mins beforehand, I have not got any bruises, not sure how mind as yesterday I stabbed myself four times, yes 4!!! I didn't think the plunger was moving and had to take it out to check and then put it in again, still didn't look like it was moving when it got to 10iu, so took it out again (I know am i a plank or what  ) put it back in and realised it was actually right down and I was looking at the wrong bit of the black plunger thing, ended up with 4 needle marks!! Never felt a thing though so that EMLA cream works .

Did you get the special dressings with the cream? I didn't realise you needed them until I read the instructions when i got home (and dumb pharmacist/sales assistant didn't tell me) anyway i improvised and used a waterproof plaster. As long as you cover it with something that is not absorbant its fine. I just covered the absorbant square of the plaster with the paper things that you pull off each end and then stuck it on top (loosely as your not meant to rub it in, just leave it as a blob underneath). I wiped any remaining cream off with a non alcoholic swab before i inject.

Let me know if it makes a difference as I haven't tried without it?

P x


----------



## jarjj

P

I'll let you know. 


Xx


----------



## nat4353

hiya

yes he said to me a decision would be made depending on how many follies i get, as he will then make the decision as to whether im able to eggshare once he has accepted me on the egg share i dont have to pay even if i dont get enough eggs at collection.

he said if i dont get enough follies then he will give 1000 pounds off full tx 

i dont know if im diffrent as there is more of a chance of me not getting enough eggs im borderline. 

so r u saying for instance if you dont get enough follies u would have to then pay for your tx too - p i think what u are saying sounds about right.

j - u had a fantastic responce not long ago i dont think u need to worry   

when r u both next there xx


----------



## jarjj

I'm not expecting it to happen, I was just curious. Dr a said to us that I need ti have at least 8 eggs to share. If he didn't think I had enough I could choose to donate all or pay for my own tx. 

Like you say its all irrelevant cos we will all get enough to share and have babies. 

Joanne

Xx


----------



## nat4353

right is that how it works - i thought it was just me know that was relevant for as im borderline and maybe a risk to clinic ( as in they dont know what response will be)

as some places if they accept you and you get less than 8 you can choose to donate all then they give u a free cycle is that what u get here. or you can use your the eggs yourself but still don't pay

yes we will all get enough, i just suppose with your job situation to have pay would not be great, when do u have first scan.

i have counseling session on thurs 

have my little sister here for a few days as its ellies 1st birthday on Saturday so having a little tea.

after this weekend no more booze or takeaways    .

nat


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Nat - From what I read on the egg share form it sounds like if you don't have enough follies they would not go ahead and do egg collection and you would have to pay to continue tx.  HOwever, if you have enough follies and they go ahead with ec and they did not retrieve enough eggs then you get to keep them and would not have to pay.  I am going to clarify this on Tuesday at my scan as I want to be sure my understanding is correct.

Praying we all get enough follies and enough eggs so that it is not an issue    

P x


----------



## jarjj

Yes p that's right. If Dr thinks you got at least 8 you ok to share. Even if at egg collection you only have 7 you won't pay. 

It's only if it looks like you got less before egg collection then you given choice to donate all or pay. 

I was really worried 1st time but know that myself, Michaela and Kirsty all got good number of eggs last time. 

Joanne

Xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jarjj - well keeping my fingers crossed that we all get enough, to be honest i hadn't really thought about it after all tests came back ok, i was just being dead blasay about it all, not going to worry now what will be will be.

Just done my injection and it went much better tonight, stung a little but done in a flash!  Just thinking Jo as you said you had a bruise I keep a bit of the sterilisng swab pressed on quite firmly for at least five mins after and it seems to keep swelling/bruises at bay.  What time of day will we be doing Gonal F jabs??

P x


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - are you having any side effects??  I've got none  

P


----------



## nat4353

hi girls - yes i think that is right pig thats what i am thinking but best to make sure when u see him xxx

ive just ordered a domino's oh im so naughty !!!!


----------



## Pigloo

Mmmm Dominos  ....


----------



## frazermic

Hi

Well booked in for EC friday 08:30, I have about 20 folis ranging from 16mm to 20mm which is great and lining is 17, So even better then last time.
Trigger shot at 9pm tonight ladies.
Rite catch you later 
xx


----------



## jarjj

Michaela,

Great news! Let us know how it goes on Fri.

Will be thinking of you,

Joanne


Xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Frazermic - Fab news, keep us posted, thats a good number of follies there!

P x


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - How was the EMLA cream?

P x


----------



## Pigloo

Just noticed that most of the ECs at LWC seem to be done on a Friday, is this coincidence or is that the day they schedule for ECs?

P x


----------



## jarjj

P

Cream was good.  I sent you message on northeast thread. 

Last pill today.  We getting closer. 


Clinic open 7 days _ just whenever you ready for collection. My last 1 was a Wednesday.


Joanne


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - Glad cream helped, i musn't have put enough on tonight or left it on long enough as i felt the needle go in, had a bleeder tonight   i usually do it without making myself bleed.

Saw your post after i had been on here, yes we are getting closer, glad that was the last pill, i'm sure they made me go a bit  

P x


----------



## nat4353

hi girls

yes all getting closer.

last time i had injections in thigh and they were not to bad - i found if dp pushed the liquid in too fast it would sting, not liking the idea of the belly     sounds like it hurts more


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - its funny coz I didn't fancy doing it in the thigh    Didn't fancy letting DP jab me, I said he could if i couldn't do it but I though rather me than him lol. Your right the liquid stings if you push it in too fast, good thing about doing it yourself is you can slow it down when it starts to sting.

How is your mum now?

Have you got your counselling session tomorrow, i thought i remebered you saying it was Thursday?

P x


----------



## nat4353

hiya 

yes we have it tomorrow - what do they ask is there a lot of questions and talking, we have a little problem no one can look after ellie so she will have to cum but shes into everything hope they understand but nothing else i can do 

whens ur scan so r u d/r at the moment with this sort protocol how long do you d/r for how can it be done quicker
when u next at clinic 

mum is sick of being in hospital, but today made a lot of progress with her walking so shes starting to see light at end of tunnel xx


----------



## jarjj

Nat,

Counselling session is more just to give you all the info bout egg sharing and that a potential child may contact you when they 18.

The woman is lovely. We were dead nervous but its nothing to worry about. It's very informal and everything you tell her is confidential.

P and I have baseline scan on tue when well have been down reg for 10 days. If everything ok then well prob start stims Tue or Wed and prob on stims bout 12 days. All depends how you reacting to drugs. Last time my period was late and I started stims day after baseline plus stims for a bit longer and increased dose cos wasn't developing as they would expect.

Joanne

Xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Girls

What was that I was saying about no side effects, been up since 5pm with terrible af like cramps, and feeling rather sickly this morning, also feel a bit of an upset stomach comin on.  Just about to try and eat some brekkie, hope it goes down ok.  Can't be af pains already only stopped pill yesterday and would have been due another one this morning so body can't be withdrawing from them just yet  Must be those pesky injections, anyhoo i'm going to brave it in to work  

Nat hope your counselling session goes well, the lady who we saw is lovely, we were in there a while as we had to have counselling for using donor sperm and egg share.  We found it really useful.

As Jo says scan on Tuesday, not sure about what you mean about how can be done quicker, I know some women don't take the pill when they down reg but it depends on clinic and how much they want them to down reg, think poor responders/older ladies don't down reg much/if at all?  Might be going off on a tangent there?  

Px


----------



## kirst01

Hi everyone

Got a call from Jacky yesterday- one of my bloods has been damaged on the way to the lab, so they need another sample. She is sending it out in the post and hopefully they will do it at my GP's. This is the 3rd time a sample has been damaged!!! Still on course for e/c week begining 15th March.....wish it would hurry up and come around..cant wait to start!!!

Hope everyone is well

xx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty,

Bit of a nightmare bout blood but at least there no change to date of tx, 

It'll be here before you know it. Can't believe in 3wks me and p will prob have had egg collection! 

Joanne

Xx


----------



## kirst01

How scary, it is flying round. It seems like yesterday we were cycle buddies!!

I just hope my GP will take the blood for me. It is a bit of a nightmare, but what can you do. Did the pharmacy contact you or did you need to ring them? I sent my medication form off a couple of weeks ago (with the origional tx date of the 30th Jan) and I should have recieved them all by the 30th but have heard nothing. Luckily I dont need them for another couple of weeks. I might have to give them a ring. I had to ring them last time too- they had my details but were waiting for a call from me!!!

I'm so pleased for you!! and I have everything crossed- you will get your BFP tho xx

When is your DH interview- fingers crossed for him!!! Thats would be fab, a BFP and a new job for him!!! 

I am off from the 15th- 26th, so hopefully will get lots fo rest!!

xx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty, 

I would ring them. Just incase. Great that you got time off _ thought you were on nights then, good that you managed to put hols in. 

I've got wk off egg collection off and,1st wk of 2ww. 

What date do you start down reg? 

Dp had interview at edf yesterday - 2 and half hrs! 

He got interview this afternoon at two touch but not really wanting this 1 cos its cold calling. 

Jobs a job though- god knows what I'm going to do. 

Joanne.

Xxx

Ps - Sheila having baby today; can't wait to hear the news


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Jo - hope your hubbys interview goes well even though its not his preferred job.  

Kirsty - Hope you get bloods sorted and good news that Tx dates haven't changed.  Wonder why they keep getting damaged??

I'm off first week of 2ww too  

P x

Oh, yes Sheila getting started off today, doesn't seem five minutes since she announced she was pregnant over on CfL thread, hope all goes smoothly for her and tic tac


----------



## kirst01

Joanne-if the tx was going to be in Feb I was on nightshift but with it being changed to March I have had to just take sick for the 1st 3 days and then I am not back on shift until the following friday. So it isnt too bad!! And they are good where I work with time off. I didnt think Iwould be too bad after e/c, but I was in agony last time- it felt like someone had booted me in the tummy!!!

I think the down reg starts the 28th of Feb. Looking foward to the injections- not!!!  

Pigloo- Have no idea, this is the 2nd time in this cycle- they musn't like me!!!!  

kirstyxxx

Sheila- wishing her all the luck for today and the gorgeous lil tic tac!!!
xxx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty,

I was uncomfortable for good few days after egg collection. 

Will all be worth it though when we all get bfp! 

Joanne


Xxx


----------



## kirst01

I know. PMA!!!!!   

I have the lowerst pain threshold of anyone- ever!!! I am a complete wimp!!!!  

xx


----------



## jarjj

Just checking in on Michaela,

Hope you got lots of eggs and they busy getting jiggy in lab with hubbys swimmers!

Take care

joanne

xx


----------



## jarjj

Nat


How did counselling session go?


Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

what a palave- I am so stressed  . Jacky sent the stuff for my blood test to be done at the doctors, all good. I rang GP's, as it isnt a blood test they normally do, they would need written confirmation off LWC. (explained I only need the blood taken and not test done, but this doesnt matter apparently). Then, th enext appointment I can get is Monday, so I'll be going to LWC on Monday to get it done.
Then I rang the pharmacy to see if they had recieved my prescription, they havent, so that needs to be re-sent!!!

The stress!!!! It's liek everything is conspiring against me!!!  

Need to have a nice cup of tea and bar of choccy!!!!

xx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty

What is going on??!!

At least you going to clinic you know it's getting done.  Thank God you don't need medication in next few days!!

Head for the chocolate!!  Have you tried them Malteser Bunnies - YUMMY!!!

Take care

joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

I know!!!  . Thats what I said. Jacky is goin gto sort out the meds when I go in on Monday for that blood test!!! I start my suprefact on the 20th- not long to go now.

How are you?? I might get a malteser bunny, they sound lush!!!

xx


----------



## frazermic

Hi 


Just a quickey 14 eggs collected.
As still tried


----------



## Pigloo

Kirsty - I bet you are well p'd off my luv, I hope you get it all sorted on Monday, you can do without it!  Hope you are enjoying your tea and chocolate.

Nat - Hope your counselling session went well and you found it useful.

Michaela - Thats a good number of eggs, hope you get some lovely embies   Have you had to make a final decision yet on blast transfer?

Jarjj - How are you feeling?

Hooray its Friday!!

P x


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty - I'm telling you them Malteser Bunnies are lush!!  You gotta try one!!


Michaela - have pm'd you hun.

P - I'm good how's you? Af should be arriving in next few days then we off for dildo cam on Tue!  Nice - not!!??  LOL

Hugs


Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Michaela- What a good number...thats fab!!!

Joanne- I will get one tonight!! I remember the camera fondly- undignified doesnt cover it!!! Good luck!!!

P-Tea and choccy does wonders!!!! 

xx


----------



## jarjj

Yep, Kirsty, the camera!  What can you say!  Loose all dignity when you're a woman - but hey we'll have more than that on show when we having babies!  Yeah!!

I just remember being mortified when nurse came in before egg collection with 2 pesseriers and lube on paper.  Think I turned bright red - the joy of pesseries eh?!  Lol!!

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

OMG- I nearly died..lube and pessareis!!! The joy!!!

I could have wet myself when I was having the egg collection. I swear had I been there another min, they would have had a puddle on their hands...I have never ever drunk so much water in my life. I normally have good bladder control when I am out- its the fact I couldnt go that was making me worse!!! 

xx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty, 

Good job we can laugh about it! 

It's all going to be worth it. 

Joanne


----------



## kirst01

I know...you have to laugh!!! And it good to be on here talking about it!!!  I am feeling really positive about it...we all will have BFP in 2010!!!!

xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Jarjj - I'm fine, might be a daft question but do we have to have stopped bleeding before the scan?? Come on the  

Although this is my first IVF i'm already acquainted with the dildo cam   got to 'have a go' at initial consultation appointment so at least i know what to expect.  

OMG Jo, Lube and pessaries    i'm really not looking forward to EC but more so from the pain side of things, think i may have read too much on t'interweb and on here.  It will all be worth it though  

P


----------



## jarjj

P, 

We have to be on period for scan. It felt so weird I was saying to nurse is scan internal and she said of course! Like I would know! 

I told you before how nervous I was at egg collection but really its fine. I was uncomfortable for a few days after but nothing too bad. 

The pesseries (back door) are not pleasant thought but again something that just got to be done. We start those straight from day of egg collection. 

Hugs

Joanne

Xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Jo - I did wonder, glad i asked i was thinking they would want us to have finished before scan, might be a bit messy  

On count down to EC/ET, do you think the time is going slowly?  God 2ww is going to seem like forever, i can soo empathise with all the girls on here who have been or going through 2ww. 

So hoping and praying we get our BFPs  

Sitting here with my EMLA cream on waiting to do jab

P x


----------



## jarjj

P, 

Time going ok for me but literally every day on 2ww feels like a wk! Drags so slow then you analysising every symptom or lack or symptoms. Enough ti drive you crazy! 

If we get to blasts though I heard that clinic now let you test after 9 days where as when we all did it last time it was 14 days

Joanne


Xxx


----------



## frazermic

Hi

Im with Jo when they handed me the preis and lube on paper with a gove last time i nearly died, My dh said to the nurse do you have a hammer  and then did the actions with his hands. Made me laugh so much. 

Jo-Yeah they will phone at 11am and transfer Monday . 

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Frazermic - Ooh you'll soon be PUPO  

P xx


----------



## jarjj

Michaela,

Hope lots fertilize and you get some to freeze.

Joanne

Xx


----------



## frazermic

Hi

Well i had the call out of my 7 , 1 was inmuture so they didnt do icis on it. So out of 6 mature they all fertized.
Booked in at 1pm Monday.


----------



## jarjj

Michaela,

Excellent news! 6 - are you having 2 transfered? 

Will they tell you on Monday how many you got to freeze? 

Joanne

Xx


----------



## Pigloo

Frazermic - Fantastic news   hope all goes well on Monday

P


----------



## EllasMummy

Hi guys just a little check in on u all...

hows everyone doing... been a busy week here in the pollitt household, gearing up for thursdays appointment at the clinic... and fell off the wagon on my diet for few days but im back on it.... lost 2lb this week... so thats 38lb lost so far... thought id share a before and after pic with you all....

Frazermic- fantastic news....

me at start of diet at 13s 13lb... end nov 09









me now... 38lb lighter...


----------



## Pigloo

Wow!!!! You look fab, well done you x I bet you are all excited for your clinic visit, home all goes well.

As for me - the   has arrived  

Off to bed now..yawn

P x


----------



## beachgirl

Wow Ellasmummy congratulations , you look fab hun x


----------



## jarjj

Ellasmummy 

You look amazing! Well done on such w great weight loss! 

P - my af arrived late last night as well. 

Anyone heard from Nat? 

Joanne

Xx


----------



## frazermic

Ellasmummy you looking great well done on the weight loss.

x


----------



## nat4353

hi everyone

im still alive    

glad to here most people are well have just got updated with u all xx

counselling session went well, lady very nice and very patient with ellie to pulled her office to pieces. feel more prepared now as talked through lots of things.

i talked to jackie the nurse to and got my pill got to start this bleed as im due on the 9th ( god i hate the pill ) ive been quite snappy anyway !!!! also got dates for scans and things so all seems real now.

just got the massive bunch of forms to fill in - will make a start on them this week. also need to get dps hep b core bloods done as had missed that one off by mistake.

other than that im now officially on a pure healthy eating and drinking plan, going to book some acupuncture sessions soon.

have had bridesmaid fittings yesterday have found the dresses at last, also talked to shop about my dress as had already paid for it and had said that there may be a little possibility that i could be preggas as have been thinking what if i don't fit in dress but they said not to worry and it will they will sort it out so feel releved about the whole thing now 


nat xxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - glad your counselling session went well, there are loads of forms to fill in!!!

Jarjj - the   arrived at about 8pm (TMI alert) it was full flow last night but no real flow at all now just looks like old brown blood? 

P xx


----------



## jarjj

P,

I had cramp and back ache last night and bit blood when went to toilet last night. Mine not like proper period but it was like this last time if I remember right.

Michaela and Kirsty - can you remember if yours was like full period?

Dp mam away skiing for a wk so we got her dog, which is our dogs brother. They so cute together. Saying that Dp mam dog just sat on my bottom step of stairs - cream carpet, which is now covered in muddy dog paw prints. Thank god we for stair gate or he would've been up stairs! 

Boring dat today - housework! 

Hope everyone well

Hugs

Joanne

Xx


----------



## frazermic

1st 24 hours isant like a real period if that make sense, i think i started to bleed flow bleed on day 2.


----------



## Pigloo

Hiya

Thanks for reassurance girls, its starting to flow a bit more now, Jarjj I had cramps last night too, right down to my knees    had headache since got up.  DP making a nice dinner and i'm just vegging on the couch.  Off to see friends in a bit, hope i don't scare them   i look like crap, spotty face the lot  

Jarjj - cream carpets and muddy dog prints nice....hope you got it clean, DP been looking on kennels website at the dogs, i told him we not getting anymore (well just yet)

Frazermic - will be thinking of you tomorra hun

Hope you all enjoying your Sunday afternoon  

P


----------



## frazermic

Hi

I have got 2 embies on board, So pupo, They say i have OHSS as they were so many folics still growing and quite big, Wondered why i need a wee all the time, As dr a said they are trapping my bladder. 
Just to drink lots for time being may get worse in a couple of days

I have 2 x 8 cells on board, And the rest are just as good they are freezing the other tomorrow.

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Frazermic - great news that you have two lovely embies on board, hope you set the first of our BFPs rolling  .  Not so good that you have OHSS, hope it doesn't get too bad, thats what i was saying to Jarjj I was worried about getting.  Did you drink much water while stimming?

P x


----------



## jarjj

Michaela, 

Excellent news you got 4 to freeze! 

Hope you don't get any more bother with ohss. 

Is otd 23rd? 

Joanne


Xx


----------



## nat4353

hi girls

glad all is going well just cooking a nice roast for tea - lots of veg yummy

started pill today as came on 2 days early - so hope i dont feel like crap on it as gotta take it for a while

might fill on green forms too, think of some nice things to put in them 

back on soon

natalie xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hiya Nat - Hope you enjoyed your tea  

Took me a while to figure out what to say on the green forms.

P x


----------



## frazermic

Hi Jarjj- OTD 19/02


----------



## nat4353

hi girls

remember that list that i copy and pasted on her from another link saying when to have brazil nuts pineapple juice etc I can find it and cant find the original post  either anyone got a link or know where it is xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Nat

Not sure, i'll have a look.  I have read that you have them on 2ww to help implantation.

P x


----------



## frazermic

Hi

Good luck for your baseline scans today.

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - just had a look on search facility and seems like most people take brazil nuts/pineapple juice during stimms and/or mainly after EC.  I'm going to start after EC.  My Zita West supplements contain selenium anyway. 

Well must go and get sorted for clinic.

Still got headache  

Thanks Frazermic - hope your taking it easy x

Pigloo


----------



## jarjj

I start stims tonight. 

Jackie did scan - she learning but could not find overies so Dr a stepped in. 

Back next Tue @ 2.30 

Xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jarjj - I start stimms tomorrow, jackie did my scan too but couldn't find ovaries either, think she found one but not the other.  Consultant happy with things.  Not sure why they said I have to start tomorrow though?

Next scan is 16th

P x


----------



## jarjj

P, 

Jackie said they try to stagger the patients out. She said if id been in any later this afternoon I would've started stims tomorrow.

Last time I started stims day after baseline scan so was didn't expect to start them today.

Bless Jackie, she kept apologising but I told her I'm not bothered what they have to do - as long as they get me pregnant!


Xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Jo

Yeah she was apologising to me, i told her it was fine.  I didn't get scanned till about 3:30pm, she said it was too late to start tonight and i was wondering what she meant.

I'm back next Tuesday at 3:15.

Let me know how your Gonal f jab goes.

P x


----------



## jarjj

Gonal f ok. It's dead easy. I can do that myself, whereas I get Dp to do suprefact.

Xx


----------



## EllasMummy

hi girlies....

well clinic on thurs.... the ironic thing of this week is.... i didnt know about the blood that can be done any time of the month i thought only the 3 day blood existed.... then clinic said no it can be any time with the one we do... i was worried bcos i wanted to go the open evening but i knew by time that came round it would be another msome onth before id b on day 3... but guess what i came on today which means im going to be day 3 on thurs... wasnt due on til sunday lol...so for some reason this random period has been 23 days never had one that short... im normally 26-28day cycle which lasts 3days...

So anyway my question is.... can i still have this scan i need on thurs it will be my first pelvic scan at the clinic... as i will still be on my period thou it will be tailing off i will be in light phase...

Hows everyone doing... xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi 

Ellasmum -I just had a baseline scan today and i was at day 4 (light phase of my period).  My initial Scan at consultation they were just checking my ovaries and measuring my uterus.  Not sure though to be honest, prob best to ring clinic.

Nat - did you find your link about the pineapple juice and Brazil nuts?

Jarjj - I have been doing my suprefact so I should be ok with Gonal F then.  Jackie said for Gonal F just put needle on the end, turn dial to 225 to line up with black marker and pull it out.  

Eeeeeehhhhhhhhh 2nd   I'm soo trying to keep positive but keep having moments of negativity, got to snap out of it and think                 thoughts.

P x


----------



## jarjj

I was not on period when had 1st scan so can't say. I would ring clinic just to check. 

Joanne

Xx


----------



## nat4353

glad all is going well girls

no ive looked back through all our posts but nothing think it may have been at the back end of the las home   it was fab as the info had everything on that i followed the last time 

have booked my acupuncture sessions not starting till mid march though

nat xx


----------



## nat4353

yay i found it it is in peer suppot during tx about 3 pages back

ill paste it here again just incase u wanna look

Hi there

I'm afraid I'm going to cheat a little bit and copy and paste some info from my reply to a similar question which you may (or may not!) find useful......

There really are so many varying ideas and opinions on what to eat/drink/do and what not to that it can all get very confusing but in general, everything in moderation...don't give up treating yourself completely but obviously err on the side of healthiness !

A good book that gives some really sound advise on diet/nutrition/supplements etc is Zita West "Fertility & Conception" which I'd definitely recommend buying that if you've not got it already.

You may find the Prenatal Care & Complementary Therapy boards useful for info on supplements, vitamins, acupuncture etc...

Prenatal Care: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=20.0

Comp Therapy: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

You need to be taking folic acid or a good prenatal care supplement such as Pregnacare or Sanatogen Pronatal as these are specifically designed for when ttc and pg so contain the correct amounts of vitamins and minerals. It may also be worth your DP/DH taking something like Wellman Vitamins too.....if you both take these then you shouldn't necessarily have to take any additional vitamins/supplements and just ensure healthy diet.

Upping protein can be good for encouraging healthy eggs. Although some dairy products and meat can contain hormones/anti biotics etc, it's fine if you have as much organic as possible.

Try to drink at least 2 litres of water a day and 1 litre of milk (preferably organic - skimmed or semi skimmed which have higher protein than full fat). The water helps flush the drugs around your system and keeps you hydrated and helps prevent headaches and OHSS. You should drink this all the way through the treatment cycle....downregging, stimming and 2ww. Water is essential for organ/gland function and cell production....so subsequently hormones and egg production and cell division.

The milk is good for the eggs because of the protein and zinc but also helps go towards preventing OHSS (protein helps this).

Ideally you'd want about 60g of protein in your diet per day.

"Too little protein in your diet can result in a reduced number of eggs. Make sure you have an adequate daily supply of protein"

"A good quality multi-vitamin and mineral supplement will help your body cope with the demands of IVF. These are namely Vitamin C and E, which enriches the fluid which surrounds and nourishes your eggs. Zinc, which is essential for hormone production. Magnesium and vitamin A, which aid egg production. Selenium and magnesium to improve fertilisation rates. Iron and Co-enzyme Q10, to enrich the womb lining. Vitamins C, E and zinc also help you to repair quickly after the egg retrieval, ready to receive the incoming embryos and B complex will help your body cope with stress"

As well as the protein in milk, which is essential for hormone production (and subsequently healthy eggs !)....it also contains zinc, magnesium, vitamins A, C, E plus B vitamins....all vital in some way or another for egg and hormone production.

Vitamin A in form of betacarotene is fine but avoid too much in form of retinol as may cause problems to unborn foetus when pg.

http://www.milk.co.uk/page.aspx?intPageID=70

Another reason why milk can be good when having IVF is because of the calcium, especially if you're on long protocol and downregging. The process of downregging (putting body into temporary menopause) may decrease levels of calcium in your bones (which is why osteoporosis is something menopausal women should be aware of). By ensuring you get a good intake of calcium, this can help alleviate this (obviously you can get calcium from other sources if can't stand milk). As well as good if downregging, if you're prescribed an anticoagulents such as Clexane or Heparin, this may also contribute to decrease in calcium levels.

Other protein sources:

cheese (including cottage cheese, dairylea, philadelphia)
yoghurt
eggs
quinoa
chickpeas (hummous)
lentils
baked beans
baked potatoes
oats/cereal
kidney beans
nuts (including cashew, peanuts, brazils, almonds, pistachio, hazelnuts, walnuts, pecan...peanut butter)
pumpkin seeds
sunflower seeds
flaxseed (linseed) - put on top of cereal
rice
wholewheat
spinach
parsley
broccoli
avocado

Zita West advises against soya and soya based products as it has mild contraceptive properties.....and I'd be cautious of some Whey Protein Powder Shakes because many contain soya. Personally I avoid soya as much as possible because it aggravates my endometriosis (because of the plant oestrogens).

Zinc is also good for healthy eggs and is found in milk and eggs amongst other things

Vitamin E is another thing which helps promote healthy eggs and is found in wheatgerm, nuts, seeds

Coenzyme Q10 can help bloodflow to womb and also fertilisation.

Selenium is a good mineral because it's an antioxident it helps promote a healthy womb lining - brazil nuts have the highest level of this, so a handful (about 5 or so) a day is good but there are lots of other food sources for selenium.

Pineapple juice contains a certain amount of selenium which is why it's thought to help with implantation ie helps encourage healthy womb lining. Fresh or pressed pineapple juice is best but "from concentrate" and "not from concentrate" are still fine. It's eating fresh pineapple that should be avoided as it contains an enzyme called Bromelain which may cause uterine contractions but during processing (canning/juicing) this enzyme is destroyed. Pineapple does contain manganese though which is very beneficial when ttc.

http://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/selenium.asp

The main thing is to have a healthy balanced diet.

Avoid certain herbal teas such as green tea (as can effect the absorption of folic acid) and any that contain hibiscus (may cause uterine contractions)...as well as caffeine and diet/"sugar free" drinks which contain aspartame.

Avoid certain essential oils/aromatherapy as there are several that should be avoided when ttc and pregnant.

Keep your belly and back covered & warm at all times as this can help encourage follie growth & blood flow to the womb. Could try using heated wheatbag or hot water bottle during stimms (but probably better to avoid using these following ET). After ET you don't want to overheat or raise your temp too much above the bodys "core temp" but you fo want to keep belly, back & feet warm & covered (in Chinese medicine they see fertililty issues as having a "cold womb").

You may start to feel tired and bloated towards the end of stimming...peppermint tea is good for bloatedness but unforunately most of this will be caused by the fluid in the follicles so not an awful lot you can do about it whilst stimming...and if you feel tired then rest/sleep...don't overdo it as your body is using energy in other areas ie womb and ovaries.

Other things you could try are acupuncture, reflexology, hypnotherapy cds, supplements like spirulina and wheatgrass (as high in protein) and also bee products (I always take Apimist during IVF which is a honey with royal jelly, bee pollen and bee propolis ).

http://www.apitherapy.biz/home.html

Coenzyme, zinc, selenium etc are all good for healthy sperm too so make sure your DP has plenty of these in his diet !

If you use the search tool you will find yours is a frequently asked question so you'll find loads of threads/posts discussing the same so maybe have a read through of those too.

Obviously you don't have to do everything I've suggested...or even any of it...but hopefully you'll find a few helpful tips in there 
Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## nat4353

also found this too http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0


----------



## jarjj

There is so much advice and so much to take in.  I have been taking Folic Acid for bout 6wks now.

Now that I'm on stims I'm making sure that I drink enough fluid and have been having Organic Semi skimmed milk and glass of Pineapple Juice (not from concentrate).

Just trying to be as healthy as I can, fish, chicken and plenty of fresh fruit and veg.  Have had bacon and mushrooms in Greggs Bran & Rye roll for lunch (yummy!)

Know we told to have crisps but still trying to be good - so opting for Quavers or Wotsits.  I put on a good 1/2 stone last time while on stims and 2ww so trying to limit damage this time.  .

Have also stopped my beloved/addicted to Diet Cola because of cafeine.

I REALLY want to do the best I can this time for it work.

  to all

"WE CAN AND WE WILL GET PREGNANT"       


jOANNE

XX


----------



## EllasMummy

Rang clinic and its fine that the witch has arrived they still do scan... ewww i know but needs must... im now 11s one more 1lb and thats 3stone gone im so proud of me... Leaving at 9am cant wait x


----------



## Pigloo

Yeah i've been taking pregncare vits for months now and then just changed to Zita west supplements and omega 3 supplements about three/four weeks ago.

Been out and stocked up on loads of meat, water, lucozade and pineapple juice, got my brazil nuts too, i read a post from a nutritionist that said you should alternate between 4/5 brazil nuts a day and a glass of pineapple juice. Also, been and bought a wheatbag to keep my tum warm. Didn't want to use a hot water bottle as i reckon it will be too hot.  I read that you shouldn't raise your body temp too high, also if they say not to take hot baths then can't see how a hot water bottle would be any different  Apparently the heat of a warm hand is enough to keep your tum warm (according to Zita West)

Like Jo says there is so much to take in and I guess we will all decide what is best for us individually.

P x


----------



## nat4353

yeah i know what u mean - im just doing the same as i did last time but needed to recap.

i dident have a bath till i was about 8m preggas last time !!! dident hoover the whole 9m lol 

xxxxx nat 

i had both pineapple juice and brazil nuts - god this whole thing is so barmy int it hehe

whats the lucazade for ??


----------



## Pigloo

Hiya Nat

I told DP I'm not doing any manual work after ET hahaha, not doing hoovering shopping or making beds, he's going to be busy  

Lucozade, i think it helps to prevent OHSS but clinic advised to drink it along with water and juice etc, no caffine though.

Just done my Gonal F pen, man it hurt I thought it was going to be easier on the old tum (it was easier to do but hurt more, maybe it was just the spot i picked to inject)

luv to all

Pigloo (aka Helen, seen as we all know each others names now)


----------



## jarjj

Hi Helen  

I am using hot water bottle, same as last time. It's in furry cover - dp laughs cos I have it stuck inside PJ bottoms on a night. Obviously when it's cooled down a bit. I still get red marks on me tummy though.  Have heard loads of girls saying the heat encourages follicle growth  but who knows!

It made me feel better, I kept rubbing my tummy and chanting grow follies grow.  Bit weird but it helped me.  I'm also listening to Hypnotherapy Cd on night - not that I ever hear it all the way though - 10mins and I'm in land of nod!  


Hot water bottles ae ok until egg transfer (i stopped after egg collection).  Clinic advise you after egg collection to avoid baths, no lifting, hoovering, carrying washing baskets etc - I intend to do as little as possible in 2ww.


Ellasmummy - you are a true inspiration with your weight loss.  I lost 2 and 1/2 lbs today at my Fat Club (aka slimming world).  I was chuffed with myself. 

Michaela - how's you?

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Jo

Furry cover is what you need, my hot water bottle doesn't have one but the wheat bag that i bought is in a nice fury case.  Like you say as long as we don't over heat our tums after ET we will be ok, I could wrap my hotwater bottle in a blanket or something just to keep the direct heat of my skin.  You did well last time with your follies though didn't you so it must have helped.

I have just ordered that IVF companion hypnotherapy cd off Ebay tonight, I wasn't going to bother but I have read loads of girls on here who swear by it so I thought what the hell, I really need to relax and think positive so it will prob help. It should be here in 2 days  

I am doing as little as possible on 2ww, I am def having first week off work but depending on what i have on I might go back in second week just to take my mind off things.  If I'm finding it too much though I'll just stay at home.

Got to start and down all this fluid, thats going to be hard for me I really don't drink that much but I have been practising these last couple of weeks.

Helen
xx


----------



## jarjj

Helen,

That's the CD I got - got mine from E Bay aswell.  First time me and DP put it on we couldn't keep a straight face - starts off by saying imagine a golden light.  Was really weird.  But now I listen to it every night - couldn't tell you what she say's after 5 mins though! LOL!!

I have got a few of those Evian 75cl water bottles. I just fill those up over the day - few water, mostly dilute juice though.

My friend from work text me earlier - my last day at work is 30th April.  Just    I'll not be too bothered 'cos I'll have a BFP   

"WE CAN AND WE WILL GET PREGNANT"       

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo

Hopefully we'll both have lovely BFPs by then just in time for spring..new life and all that  

DP just gone off to work, he works nightshift, dreading being on my own now during stimming just in case I take a funny turn, you prob guessed by now i'm a total worrier, please bear with me if i sound like i'm a hypercondriac, i'm really not!!!!!   

Anyhoo i've got plenty of people nearby, DPs mother lives just around corner and my Mum is five minutes down the road.

Luv to all

H x


----------



## nat4353

hiya 

i think one of the only things i didn't get as a cd but ive heard there good -

i must admit though i bought a spell and cast it in my room - dear me send in the men with the white jackets ( mad thing is ill do it agian) yes DP totally thought id lost the plot big time      ( i still carry round the charm too ) it came to ec et and the birth of ellie !!!!!   

almost had DP dig out the decking as i dropped it through the slats !!! the wonderful world of ivf hay lollol

i giggle at myself sometimes - if it were someone else i would think they were crazy hehe


----------



## EllasMummy

Joanne- well done on your 2.5lbs small steps make big results...


----------



## Pigloo

Nat -   picturing your DP digging up the decking for your charm

x


----------



## EllasMummy

oooooo so excited... setting off at 9am... just quick one you know the sperm results do they give them today, i mean is it checked as soon as sample is given??
xxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Yes you get sperm results today.  Dr Ashour goes through it with you in Consultation.  Looking forwarrd to hearing from you later to see how consultation goes.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## EllasMummy

im goin to sunderland today as well my grandad is in hylton road crem to see my grandad  x


----------



## jarjj

You not that far from me.  What time do you reckon you'll get home?

Just think Dr Ashour will probably give you expected date for tx today!  

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Ellasmum - Hope all goes well at your appointment today

P x


----------



## Pigloo

I know why Gonal F hurt so much last night, I injected it straight from the fridge and it was bloody freezing cold.  

Going to leave it out for half an hour before I do it this time. 

H x


----------



## jarjj

H,

My gonal f hurt as well - more than I remembered.  Stung a bit.  I bled for a bit from Suprefact injection site.

My friend's Mam dies this afternoon - she was in her 80's , but still very upsetting.   

Really need something good to happen!    


 

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

ellas mum hopes the visit goes well - waiting to here from u 

jo - sorry about friends mum    


hi pig xx

nat


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Nat  .  Starting to wonder when there'll be some good news - a BFP??!!      


 

Joanne

xx


----------



## frazermic

Hi

Yeah i am ok, went for walk around town with dh today 1st time i have really been out in a wweek apart from my appointments. Tried now though only went for 2 hours and rested a lot in between.

Ellasmummy hope appointment was good.

Jarjj, pigloo i see injections are going good

nat hope you are ok


----------



## jarjj

Michaela 

8 days and counting!  Will you be tempted to test again early?  I've still got 2 test's in bedroom from last time.  Hope the days are not dragging too much

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## frazermic

Hi Jarjj

No not going to test early feeling really postive this time , I have first response upstairs and clinics not tempted at all. I have been enjoying the time off just laying on sofa with dog and duvet watching films .
Had a nightmare last night with DH in it, All dh said im not dead on I in it. Last time i had a bad dream with dh in it , I was breaking his legs for some reason and a couple of days later his knees had swellon up and he was in pain had to be put on steriods .
I then had a sexy dream where i got paid to have sex with this guy just because he wanted to have sex with a pregnant women. Told dh and he laughed.

I am very very weird lol.

I have been in the chat room for the 1st time yesterday which was confusing but also nice as the other ladies were on 2ww or near ec.

Hope you are taking it easy and eating lots of salty foods.

xx


----------



## jarjj

Michaela,

Have had Bacon butties yesterday and today.  

Have you done/ate anything different this time?

Keeping everything crossed for you 

  


Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Think I'm drowning - managed to drink 1.5 litres of water today, thats loads for me, had no bacon butties but had chicken for dinner and having more meat for tea, had my protien shake too.  Will indulge in bacon butty tomorrow and over weekend, had crisps and cashew nuts though.

My birthday on Saturday and we going to the Fat buddah restaurant in Durham, loads of chinese food to choose from on there, blimey will be like a house end by end of the month!!

Frazermic - well done on resisting the urge to testing early

Jo - Sorry you have had bad news, we def need some BFPs on here to cheer us up.

Ellasmum - hope everything went well

Nat - hello 

P x


----------



## jarjj

P,

We went to Fat Buddah's for DP's 30th Birthday - was lush!!  YUM YUM

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## EllasMummy

Well girly im back.... 

Went FANTASTIC....im so happy with everything...

All tests were done toda to save us going back... and they done the 3 day blood which was £40 cheaper BONUS... so quite pleased the witch arrived bit early this month.

He siad he thinks i'll be a great sharer given how young and fertile i have been up intil now... he explained everything. He's away next week but said that the 2 long tests are taking 3-4 wks to come back at the moment and that he expects treatment to start mid march.... EKKK IM SO EXCITED... he said he has 6 woman off the top of his head that are waiting for someone like me and matching will be done before the tests even come back so to expect a call early march...

Terry done well bless him... missed vain on first lot of bloods so had to have 2 neddles and he's so scared of them lol... they nearly got the baby one....

Done his sample... while i had my scan... (which showed a cyst but they didnt seam bothered well it wasnt mentioned again) anyway his results were 33million and 70% normal which we were told is really good so dead happy about that...

He said that he has to make me awhere that sopmetimes the 3 day blood comes back to say i dont have enough reserve for me and a another lady... but that he has to tell me but that he thinks that that wont be a problem... so fingers crossed..

Cant believe its all going ahead so soon... im so excited...  funny thing is the dates mite end up being just a few from max's due date  but im not even bothered just a baby would be great... if it works that is of course...

so thats me for now... he was ment to give me the number counillor thier doing that on a phone appointment but they forgot to give me it so i'll ring sarah tomoro... also need a smear at gp's never had one before... does anyone know how long results take for a smear??

thanks for everything guys xxx


----------



## nat4353

hiya 

glad it all went well , i think we will be cycle buddies so fingers crossed.

my smear results always take a while to come back so id get that done straight away. 

does it all seem real now that your in with a chance xxxxx


----------



## EllasMummy

hi nat... god yeh too real lol... its weird that its so close... im going to get on phone first thing in morning and get thois smear booked ive never had one had lots of speculms done in pregnancy but not for a smear... so it will be my first x


----------



## jarjj

Ellasmummy

Great news that everything went ok and you could have start tx next month!  

I have smears every yr as I had pre-cancerous cells few yrs ago and mine normally take up to a month, sometimes 6wks to get results back.

 

Joanne

x


----------



## EllasMummy

oooo just had another brain wave... i had some funny bleeding last year well end of 2008 and i remember having a speculum done at doctors with nurse, im sure they took a sample... going to ring doctors and find out...  xxx if not then i';; book an appointment asap even if it means paying to get done quicker... dont want anything to delay my treatment...


----------



## Pigloo

Ellasmum - Hope you get to start Tx next month.

Jo - Wonder who we are going to see if Dr A off next week for our scan, Jackie is just learning?

H x


----------



## EllasMummy

hi.... me too... well rung about smear no i havnt had one all booked in for next fri and results are back with in 5-7days  

Pigloo- yeh he did say he was off next week as ive to ring sarah for my fsh results...  i wonder who's doin the scans...


----------



## frazermic

hI
You prob get the cons from swansea or cardiff, He did my scan last time, very down to earth.

So glad to hear you had good news from appointment ellasmummy.


----------



## jarjj

P,

Last time I also had lady consultant who done scan's.  Had a nurse from other clinic as well at one point.

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Aw good, was a bit worried there, I thought he was a one man band, i've never seen any other Drs there except him.  

Ellasmum - glad you got smear sorted out

Frazermic - Hows 2ww going?

Nat - will be good if you and Ellasmum are cycle buds

P


----------



## Pigloo

F**k - bleeding bright red blood, whats going on


----------



## jarjj

P,

Had your period finished??

Ring emergency number - I'm not sure hun what it'd be.  Is it like period blood?  Have you got any pain?

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Jo

period sort of finished it was still sort of a little bit of old brown stuff when i wiped.  I have rang jackie and she said it may just be that i hadn't got rid of everything, which to be honest it was quite a lightish period, didn't fill a tampon most days.  she said she knows of another person this happened to and when they scanned her her linning was fine.  

Really hope i'm not shedding my new linning    just got to continue as normal until scan on tuesday.

Got no pain and no bloated feeling  

H x


----------



## Pigloo

About to go to fat buddah for my birthday, feel cack now  

P x


----------



## jarjj

P/H,

My period was like that, not a proper one. No need really for tampon.  I still had bit blood when wiped yesterday.

I got no pain - really the bloating is the last few days before e/c.

Try and enjoy your night out.  Sure it'll be fine at scan on Tue.

Tonnes of    


Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Thanks Jo - Going to try and forget about it while i'm out, nothing I can do til Tuesday.  Just hope it eases of tomorrow.

H


----------



## nat4353

hi pig im sure everything will be ok hope u had a good night out xxxxx

still taking the pill getting the odd stomach cramp so its obviously taking effect now - felt down this morning no real reason ( blaming the pill) never been great on it.

then dp came back with a massive bunch of flowers an early valentines present, bless him then to top the day off ellie is walking !!!!!!
out of the blue and once she started she just couldn't stop !!! 

then dps sis came over - shes just split up from her fella they lived in manchester for the past 2 years anyway she back home so its been nice catching up. 

although we loved her other half it wasn't meant to be - my wedding party is getting smaller and smaller  !!!!   oh well im off to bed now 

night all xxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Girls

Just a quickie, came home at 10 and took tampon out, hardly much on it just a bit of brownish blood and had nothing since (TMI I know)

Hope thats it, i was a bit worried as I had done the worts thing a googled bleeding on Gonal F and red a girl who had her tx cancelled.  

Just   that it was part of my period and that scan is ok on Tuesday.

Nat - I got some really bad cramps a few days after taking pill but they went away, I did feel like a moody cow will i was on it though.

Anyway

Night Night

H x


----------



## jarjj

H,

How are you today?

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo

Not a thing down there today, i've been knicker checking since i got up and since i came in last night.  I hope it stays that way.  If I have lost a bit of the new lining they may just up my dose or keep me on the Gonal F a bit longer to make up for it.  (I read that on google about some one else who it happened to) Going to eat my brazil nuts and drink my pineapple juice, hope that helps.

Has your period finished?

Off to B and Q now catch up when I get back

H x


----------



## jarjj

H,

Yeah mine totally gone. 

Hope on Tue both our scan's show a good number of follies   

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo

Looks like mine has totally gone (better be  )

Really hope follies are looking good, i'm a bit worried now about what's in store for me on Tuesday  

H x


----------



## jarjj

H

wish I'd experienced it so could advise you - have you asked on cycle buddies page? - maybe someone on there had the same?

What time your app on Tue?  How was our meal last night?

Is everyone having a nice Valentines day?  Me and DP not bought gifts, not too bothered.  All I want, like us all is a baby!    

Michaela - How are you?  Hope day's going quickly for you    

 to all

"WE CAN AND WE WILL GET PREGNANT"      

My friend had baby girl yesterday (2wks early callled Evie).  Am so VERY happy for her if not a little jealous!.  Ex hubbys wife due baby any day, my friend due  in 3wks and dp's cousins girlfriend due in May.


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Jo

No I haven't asked on here about it, i'm just going to see what they say on Tuesday, good that its stopped though and to be honest there wasn't much when i took tampon out last night.  It was just the fact that it was bright red and it had a flow when it came but went quick as it came too??

Wish it was Tuesday!!!

Hope everyone having a nice day.

h x


----------



## jarjj

Yep,


Roll on Tuesday!!

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## frazermic

Hi Girls

Im fine, still taking it easy, however did get a little worried last night as Dh works in hartlepool and he wasnt home by 12.30 am , I was sat n stairs stil waiting at 1.30am as dont feel comfortable on my own in the house. He caught a staff member stealing food .

You girls will be fine on tuesday for scan. My count down is on now cant wait to test however very scared incase its not the outcome we want.

take care


----------



## Pigloo

Frazermic - hope this week doesn't drag too much x


----------



## jarjj

P,

Hope both our scans show good number of follies today.    

Can you believe we could be having e/c next wk??!!  Time going quickly - you just know the 2ww will NOT go this quick! 

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo

Yeah   everything is fine  

i'm was starting to get a few niggles down there yesterday, hope its a good sign. I really hope nothing has gone wrong for me after the weekends shinanigans  

My scan isn't until 3:15pm

Luv

H


----------



## jarjj

H, 

Hope your scan went well. I got 15 follies. 12 on 1 side, 3 on the other. Ranging between 10-12 mm. 

Back Fri at 1.45, they reckon ec should be Mon or Tue. 

Joanne

Xx


----------



## Pigloo

OMG Joanne - I had exactly the same 12 on one side and 3  on the other!!! How weird is that!

Mine were about 10mm and my lining was great she said, the bleeding hadn't affected it.

Lets see what Friday brings?


H x


----------



## jarjj

H,


SPOOKY or what??!!

Did she say anythig 'bout when your e/c should be?

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

No they said it was def ok to go ahead as i had enough follies but said i had to come back on Friday for scan.  I asked if the follies were the size they would expect at this time and she said they were a good size but if i needed longer they would give me longer?  Got to stay on the same doseage.

What did they say to you?

H x


----------



## jarjj

Said I should have e/c Mon or Tue but depends on scan on Fri. I'm still on same dosage aswell.

Last time I needed a few extra days on stims 'cos follies need to be a certain size before e/c. 



Joanne


x


----------



## Pigloo

Yeah, i think mine will be a bit behind yours anyway as I'm a day behind you with jabs.  As long as they get to where they need to be i don't mind stimming for a bit longer if i have to.

H


----------



## frazermic

Well done girls on your scan, Great number of folis
As for me i think AF is on way as been getting slight pains in belly.
Had a chat with DH , as he says this is our last go , so i said about adoption and he went of on one, so guess that a No. I want to carry my baby or at least have a child.

Sorry feeling a bit sad at moment

take care xx


----------



## Pigloo

Frazermic - don't give up hun, i have not got any experience to offer but i have read loads of women on here who experience AF type pains on 2ww and go on to get BFPs sending you lots of    

Pigloo x


----------



## nat4353

oh fraz      stay     hunny im    when do u test hunny.

its not over till its over, what would the reason be that this is your last go money? stress? oh it must be so hard as the 2 of you have to agree with my dp in the end i always get my own way but  i suppose most men aren't like that

im sure this will be a bfp for you - we foster a little boy i know a little about adoption if u ever need to chat xxxx

pig and jo OMG fab news lots of follies wooo hoooo gosh ec is almost here 4 u guys

i so need to get the green forms done - and docs have lost that medical questionnaire about past diseases and illnesses

im feeling sick today - think its the pill and have the odd few spots blaming the pill for that 2     but feeling happy enough plodding on waiting for april - its ages away - but good things come to those who wait

been busy sorting out wedding 
nat xx


----------



## EllasMummy

hi girls...

pig and joanne .... fab news....

Fraz i hope that the symptoms are just confused adn that ur BFP is just waiting for you...

nat whast this about green forms hun i havnt been giving any

does anyone know when u can ring up for you bloods results the ovarain reserve one xx


----------



## nat4353

they should have ur results back now i think at docs it takes 2 days - ring them tomorrow im sure all is good if you not heard off them.

they are legal forms to fill in and sections that a child conceived by your eggs could choose to read u will get them once all ur results r in xx

nat


----------



## EllasMummy

ooooo i'll ring in morning and check for those results... thats good about forms thought id missed something but i havnt lol xxx


----------



## jarjj

Michaela

Just wanted to send you lots of hugs. Stay away af!

Joanne

Xx


----------



## Pigloo

Yeah Ellasmum - AMH result is a quicky, let us know how you get on x


----------



## nat4353

hi girls 

how r u all this morning

fraz - hope af has stayed away xxx


few questions

im doing green forms what the difference between the little box and large box i know the smaller box they can read when 16 but i dont want to repeat myself what sort of things go in there - i know its all very personal and needs to be from me but need some pointers to get started.

also had jackie on phone she is sending out treatment plan, not sure weather to go for injections lesson as have done injections b4 and these are suppose to be easier - just a long way to travel if its very simple 

can anyone explain the process are they just ready filled injections 

ellas mum have u got ur results back hope so xx


----------



## jarjj

Nat,

I was bit confused aswell with forms.  Felt like I repeated myself.  Think 1st box is about yourself and 2nd is letter to potential child.

Injections are suprefact.  It's just drawing up 50iu into needles - making sure there no air bubbles.

Hope that help

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat

In second box, a message for potential child to read when they are older I just put a bit about my childhood, how many siblings I had what life was like growing up, how it turned out for me/where I am today and why I decided to donate and wished them well.

You can go on you tube there's a video of a women on there showing you how to do Suprefact, but its basically as Joanne says.  Theres a lso videos of people using gonal F pens.

P x


----------



## nat4353

thanks girls so the superfast u draw up no mixing what about the gonnel xxx


----------



## nat4353

suprefact haha ive been callin iit superfast !!!!!

just watched vid on u tube looks simple but wish it was in leg  not tummy !!

think ill be ok with out training well lets hope 

nat


----------



## jarjj

Nat,

Gonal f - just turn round to your doseage and push down think you hear 'bout 5 clicks. You can see people doing these injections on Youtube.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## whisks

hi girls

frazermic - don't worry about af pains i had them and got bfp as do many women, so please don't give up hope yet  

wishing you all loads of luck for your upcoming treatments    

whisks xx


----------



## jarjj

Whisks - Lovely to hear from you! 

How far are you on now?  Are you still at Asda?

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## jarjj

Michaela,

Just to wish you luck and     for tomorrow.  Am REALLY hoping to hear it's a BFP


Loads of   

joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Frazermic - Yeah good luck, got everything crossed for you for a BFP  

P x


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - What time is your scan tomorrow?

I'm not feeling quite as bloated from the inside/no more aches but tummy looks a little swollen from the outside, hope they've been growing  

P x


----------



## jarjj

Hi P,

I'm there at 1.45pm.  What time your scan?

Sitting here downing the water (which I'm WELL sick of) and hugging hot water bottle to tummy.

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Jo - Mine is 2:15, eh I might see you  

I've drank 1.5 litres today and had a small mcdonalds milkshake and a pint of my protien shake today so I have done well.  I seem to be able to drink more while i'm at work. 

P x


----------



## jarjj

P,

Yes, probably see you there!  

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## frazermic

Hi

As i thought BFN for me, Still not sure why i am only testing 11 days after transfer, And there people testing 14 days, And 11 days with blast.
However as im not bleeding yet then i will test on monday which is 14 days , I will ring the clinic on monday they can wait till i call.

xx

Good luck at scans today


----------



## EllasMummy

well girls im feeling really gutted....

Just rung for my blood results...jackie called me back and my fsh is 7.1  but my lh is 12.1 ;(.... i have no idea what this actually means but i have to have it repeated so its going to put treatment back a little bit as i have to go back to clinic on day 2 for these bloods...really worried cos what if that LH doesnt come down....they said it has to be the same or around the same as fsh...;(

Really worried that my dream is slipping away... my docotrs wont do my bloods even if i pay so i have to go right back to the clinic its so wrong its unfair...

Anyone else had this then had them repeated and them be fine... just ringing round few private hospitals in the area see if they will let me pay them to get the bloods done save a 2 hour trip...


----------



## jarjj

Michaela - Am so sorry, hope it changes on Monday       

Ellasmummy - sorry I don't know anything 'bout this.  Only thing I got told was my amh levels (ovarian reserve).  Hope you manage to get something sorted.

Joanne

xx


----------



## EllasMummy

omg im so depressed about this honestly im just sat here in tears really shocked and gutted just took it all for granted that i would be fine since ive actually had 8 children already x


----------



## Skybreeze

EllasMummy said:


> well girls im feeling really gutted....
> 
> Just rung for my blood results...jackie called me back and my fsh is 7.1  but my lh is 12.1 ;(.... i have no idea what this actually means but i have to have it repeated so its going to put treatment back a little bit as i have to go back to clinic on day 2 for these bloods...really worried cos what if that LH doesnt come down....they said it has to be the same or around the same as fsh...;(
> 
> Really worried that my dream is slipping away... my docotrs wont do my bloods even if i pay so i have to go right back to the clinic its so wrong its unfair...
> 
> Anyone else had this then had them repeated and them be fine... just ringing round few private hospitals in the area see if they will let me pay them to get the bloods done save a 2 hour trip...


Hey hun

Just wanted to put your mind at rest... Having a higher LH then FSH may mean you have PCOS. Which also means that your risk of OHSS is higher then from someone without. The reason for a repeat test is to see if you LH is still higher. If so then PCOS will be diagnose and you will go from there. As long as your AMH comes back ok then egg share will go ahead!

Try not to get to down hun, PMA!!! You can so it.

Natalie xxx


----------



## jarjj

Hi Nat - How are you?

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Skybreeze

I'm okish Joanne, thanks for asking. 

Hows your cycle going, I've been away from FF for a while.

Natalie xxx


----------



## jarjj

So far..... so good    

P and I got 2nd stims scan this afternoon and hopefully e/cMonday or Tuesday.

Just      for some good news and some BFP's on th s thread 

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Thats great hun, I have everything crossed for you!!!

Natalie xxx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks hunni
xx


----------



## nat4353

ellas mum - dont worry just a quickie get ur gp to do it, or the nurse at gp clinic it should be free xx back on in a bit xxx


----------



## EllasMummy

hey nat... tried that one they wont even think about it, bcos i have children they wont do any for me at all its disgusting xx


----------



## EllasMummy

oooo scrap that one... gp's nurse just called adn they will do it if i have the bottle and the blood form so the clinic are sending them out to me  xx


----------



## nat4353

fraz - hang on in there u just never know, did u have 2 embys put back where they blasts - really hope monday brings u a bfp

pig and jo how did scans go xxxxx i know all is going to be well

ellas mam - tried to do a bit of research 4 you but found really the same what other nat said, please dont worry its not the end of the world, im sure there are still things they can do but i know how you feel as my levels have decreased in 2 years but im borderline for egg share so they are giving me a go but i too thought how can this be - specially as like u i knew i was fertile ellie born last year and sadly another ectopic 7 months ago. - keep strong - if i were you now u have had the initial shock phone back and get the doc or jackie to explain everything again and ask questions just so you are more informed this is what i did as i think the first call  you dont listen as your upset xxx

just got my letter through about getting drugs - can i ask what iu of gonal you were all given please


nata xx


girls


----------



## Pigloo

Frazermic - No af is a good sign  

Ellasmum - Hope you can get your tests done at the GP hun   think Nat has given you some good advice.

Nat - I saw Jo at the clinic, thought it was her but wasn't sure whether to ask her if it was anyway I did, DP was sat there saying can't believe you did that hahaha    Anyway, i won't tell you Jo's news but I have to have another scan on Monday, they really pleased with numbers and sizes.. 17 follies ranging from 14mm to 16mm.  They reckon e/c will prob be Wednesday.  Oh they said my lining was 9.2mm or something, hope thats good, think it is as they didn't mention it wasn't.

Jo - nice to see you, hows your follies looking?  

I think i'll be ready to burst by Monday  

P


----------



## nat4353

fab news pig thats a fab number

nice that you got to see jo face to face hehe

nat


----------



## jarjj

Nat - I'm on 225iu of gonal f.

P/Helen, Lovely to meet you.  Glad everything went ok at scan.  Have they gave you time for e/c on Wed or are they telling you on Monday.

So _ my egg collection Tue @ 8.30am.   Am nervous and anxious already, as is DP for doing his sample.  

Can't even remember what Dr said about sizes - think some were up to 18mm and she reckons 'bout 16 follies.  Few hiding behind my uterus so they were bit uncomfortable to get to.

 

joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Jo

No they haven't given me a time, they said it would most likely be Wednesday but could be Thursday, just depends on scan on Monday.  

I will be feeling exactly the same when i get an exact time for my e/c.  Hope your DP manages a sample, it must be difficult under those conditions  

I have 13 follies all on the right (with some smaller ones lurking) and four big ones about 14mm on the left. She said it was a good job i only had a few on the left, if i'd had the same on left as the right i would have had about 26!!!  Feeling tender on the right hand side though.

Hope we both get BFPs, that would be fantastic            

Do you have to continue Gonal F then?

P


----------



## jarjj

P,

Yes I'm on gonal f - last lot of injections Sun night and trigger injection.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

My last injections will prob be Monday then depending on scan  



P x


----------



## jarjj

Last time I had my last scan on Monday I had no injections that night (only trigger injection) then e/c on the Wed.

Next weekend we'll be PUPO!  That's when the REAL emotions start! 

Have you got the 2ww off?

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Hello everyone- back and work and on a computer that lets me log in!!!

Joanne & P- it so close...how is it all going?

Jacky thought my treatment would be delayed agian as my chromosome test result still hadnt arrived yesterday, but luckily it arrived today so I am good to go. E/C wk begining 15th March- I can wait!! I start my suprefact tomorrow, and first scan on the 2nd March. 

It has been a really weird couple of weeks- dad and step mam have broke up (dad works away), he now has a girlfriend who is 4 months older than me and is living in Russia!! Stress I dont need!! 

Hope everyone is well

Kirsty xxx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty,

Exciting stuff for next month!    

I REALLY hope by time you have e/c P and I have had 7wk scan's and BEST NEWS EVER of BFP!     

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

I know- I haev everything crossed for you both xx


----------



## Pigloo

Kirsty, good news you're getting started, best of luck hun   Sorry to hear about your dad  

Jarjj - I really can't imagine being PUPO, I have never been pregnant before, so this will be weird and soo exciting just to have those embies on board, really hope we are both posting BIG FAT POSITIVES   on here soon                

P xx


----------



## nat4353

hi guys

yes im at the mo down for 225iu too talked with Jackie as i thought they would put me on a bit higher, but she said as dr a is away she talked with consultant in london gave all my info and age and that consultant said start off with 225iu she did say that near the time she would see what dr a says as he might want to put it up a bit but they think ill be ok .

just worried that it might not be enough as my levels were lower than yours and i so want to get enough follicals for egg share.

at what scan do thay give you the ok for egg share as if im on the 225 till first scan and it dont look fab and they up it would they make a decision at 2ed scan ?

nat xxx


----------



## jarjj

Nat,

At 1st scan they'll probably tell you - as long as it looks like you got enough follies.  My dose was increased last time after 1st scan 'cos wasn't responding as they thought I would - they increased it to 262.5 I think (whatever is next one up on gonal f pen).

This time I haven't had to increase but to be fair I think last time I might not have been letting pen click enough times so maybe wasn't get right dose.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

thanks jo


i mean what harm can it do if i did have a slightly higher dose, i dont think id get ohss last cycle on average dose of menepour I got 9 eggs ( there were more but i got agitated apparently ) and im wanting to get at least that many this time.

think i will talk with him when hes back but its like you sometimes feel stupid as they are the doctors and know so much more than us lol but just feel im going to need that little extra

when they do ec are you still awake or knocked out completely   

well went the cinema last night watched lovely bones didn't rate it was ok a bit strange though, ive read half the book  but not as good as that 

DP off to manchester his sister has split up with her fella so he took a van down to help her move bac up, 
his other sister who is may age is 12 weeks preggas scan tomorrow met a guy on the internet just b4 xmas he moved in with her ( all very rushed and now shes wanting to finish with him as theres nothing there !


----------



## nat4353

kirsty - hope all goes to plan fingers crossed 4 u 

oh dear not good about your dad ! not what u need families hay xxx


----------



## jarjj

Nat - Yes I would speak to Dr Ashour, I've spoken to him a few times after tx and made to feel bit foolish - 1st time when I started spotting after e/t and when af was very late. Both times he told me not to worry!  Easy for him to say!

Sometimes on phone aswell I had bit trouble understanding him  . 

I fancied going to see that film but won't bother now. Dp's mam had lent me loads of chick flicks so I can veg on sofa after e/c and 1st days of e/t.

Did you stay in and relax after your last e/t or just carry on as normal?

We off out today for chinese meal with my daughter (she 13 tomorrow!).

E/c is sedation - I only remember the canular being put in and then oxygen mask over face (oh and the dreaded legs in stirrups).


----------



## jarjj

That was me -Gone!! VERY much hoping same happens this time!  I must have come round near the end 'cos I felt uncomfortable and moaned but then went back out.  Don't even remember how I got back to room - dunno if I walked or was in a chair!  

I vaguley remember them telling me how many eggs I got and then Dr A coming into see me.  I was STARVING and one of nurses told me off cos I was raiding drawer of all biscuits! LOL   

Said I had to wait 10 mins before I ate anything but as soon as she was out of room I was into biscuits again! lol - MEGA hunger!

Dp said I was wafflinf load of old rubbish and still continues to remind me!

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

last time after et i just took it easy did go out and about but no lifting hovering got lots of rest too, but dident stay in bed the whole time.

i think if you just do nothing its not normal and your body will wonder whats going on - what did u do the last time xx


----------



## jarjj

Nat,

I rested 1st 2 days (as much as you can when your'e a Mam) then carried on as normal.  Think if it's going to work it's going to work.  It's a lottery really but one I hope we all win!    

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

evening..back on my nightshift!!!

Nat- families can be a pain, he has just kind of left everythig and moved!!

Joanne- good luck for egg collection. Had my first injection today!! Lucky I have a nice 'round' tummy- just grabbed a piece of fat and stuck it in!!!!

xx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty,

You'll be having e/c before you know it!  

I had lost bit weight   but got weighed today and put on 3lbs!     I'm really hoping that we all end up putting bout 30lbs on!!      Get a BFP and big tummy's

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

I know...I have lost 2lbs but think Dr A wanted me to loose 1/2 stone!! I was doing ok, but then fell off the wagon!! Haha...I am so excited!!! 

Fingers crossed you get loads of fat juicy eggs- you'll haev to let me know how you get on. what time is your e/c?

x


----------



## jarjj

8.30am!!!    Last time it was 10am.

Did Dr Ashour ask you to loose weight??!!

Well done on loosing the 2lbs.  I not had Maltester Choc Bunny or my Fave diet Cola for nearly 2 wks now!  Dead proud of myself

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

I lost 2 stone before I started IVF last time and he said it might help if I could loose a bit more this time, but it wasnt a major issue. I still have a couple of weeks to go, could maybe get 1/2 stoen off if I am very good!!!

My last E/C was 8.30am...it was good cos afterwards I still managed to catch Mcdonalds for a brekki!!! How bad am I??

Hope it goes fab...and you dont talk jibberish too much!!!

xx


----------



## jarjj

P,

Just to say hope everything goes ok at scan.  You'll probably be having trigger shot tonight and e/c Wed  .

I just been weighed and have put on 4lbs this wk!!!     My tummy is bit swollen and uncomfortable.

I had dream last night that my Mam asked about tx and I said it worked!   and screamed with delight then we started hugging          REALLY hope that's a good sign.

 to all

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Jo - thanks, my appointment is at 1pm, i don't feel swollen (my tum looks a bit bigger) or sore, hope my follies haven't stopped growing.

Yeah hopefully tonight is last night of injections.

Did you get your trigger shot done ok last night?

Hope your dream is a sign  

P x


----------



## jarjj

P,

Trigger shot was ok - thought it hurt more last time, thinks it's more the anticipation more than anything. 

Nice to think no more injections.  Not that I'll mind blood tests when we get BFP!  

This time next wk we'll both be PUPO!  

Are you still going for blasts and 2 transfered?  I am.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Jo

Yes i'm going for blasts and 2 to be transfered.

Can't wait for next week to be PUPO  

Well, hopefully i'll be triggering tonight.  

I'll let you know what they say today, hope all is well.

Best of luck for tomorrow  

P x


----------



## EllasMummy

oooo jo and p im so excited or you both not long now...

As for me ive spoke with my diet concillor and the irst 12 wks of my diet im week 10 can cause irregular periods... so i think that was reason or last months 23 day cycle and i it messes with your cycle then i reakon it messes with your hormone's... im now taking tommys multi vits and angas cacticus...  fingers crossed it'll turn its self around xx


----------



## Pigloo

Ellasmum - Hope the vitamins and herbs do the trick  

Jo - Dr A did scan and said lining was looking great, couldn't be better, However he did say i'm at risk of OHSS.  He said I had 19 follicles in total.

He said I have to stop Gonal F and do trigger tonight at 9pm, e/c will be 9am on Wednesday.  He said they will have to monitor me after e/c, if i'm looking like i'm developing OHSS they will have to freeze the embryos   as they cannot put hem back with OHSS, if i was to get pregnant it would make OHSS worse.  So, i'm hoping and   that I don't get it as i don't want to have to freeze embryos.  i feel ok now but he said its after trigger when i would start to see signs of it if i was going to develop it.  I'm not sure why they have said I am at risk, you have about the same numbers as me don't you

P x


----------



## jarjj

P,

Dr reckoned I had 'bout 16 but wasn't sure 'cos could not see them all with some hiding behind my uterus.

Has he said anything you can do to prevent OHSS?  I thought just drinking lots of fluids helped.

Strange 'cos Michaelahad OHSS but didn't freeze hers.  Maybe if you get over certain amount?  Had he told you what signs to watch for after e/c?  As far as I know, it's bloating, rapid weight pain, trouble breathing and I think diahorea and sickness.  Sure there a few more symptoms.

Hope everything goes ok and you'll be PUPO this time next wk!    

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Good luck with EC tomorrow Joanne!! 
Will be thinking of you

Natalie xxx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Natalie

 

Don't seem 2minutes since you were reassuring me last time that e/c wasn't that bad.  No doubt I'll be a bag of nerves again tomorrow.

Just       for a BFP 

Joanne

xx


----------



## frazermic

Hi

p- You will find it hard to pee mainly , Just a little of fluid and your bladder will feel full. Also you wont be able to wear your normal clothes. You will feel very uncomfortable and tried.
All you can do is drink lots of fluids and rest. They only noticed me when i went in for transfer and scaned me to see if bladder was full.  They notice folis had started growing again quite big. My bladder was not full even though i was busting for a wee because folis was putting pressure on my bladder which was trapping it. DR A had a diffuct time reaching my womb because of the folis and normaly if your bladder is full ,your womb is easier to get to.

Hope information helps


----------



## Pigloo

Hi

Jarjj/frazermic - He said he had to tell me i was at risk of OHSS, he seemed to think it would prob be ok but he said he had to tell me so i knew what to look out for.  He said that if i did develop it, it maybe a possibility that he would have to freeze the embryos as a pregnancy could exacerbate the OHSS but he said he has only ever had to do that (freeze embryos) once in last 18 months.  He told me not to worry about it and wait and see what i'm like after e/c but thats obviously what i'm doing now.  

Frazermic - how many follies/eggs did you get in the end hun?  

Jo - yeah drink loads.

Pigloo


----------



## Pigloo

Frazermic - did you ring the clinic today re your OTD?

Pigloo


----------



## frazermic

Hi

p- Yeah phoned clinic and spoke to helen, I can make a follow up appointment but not ready yet. BFN- Full AF started sunday.
I had about 20 folis and got 14 eggs.


----------



## jarjj

Michaela

Just to send you some    

Life is so bloody uncruel!! 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Frazermic - Sorry to hear your news isn't good hun, hope you're feeling up to your follow up apt soon, its all v. emotionally draining  

Px


----------



## nat4353

hi girls 


fraz      

p - hope the ohss stays away and all go for wed xxxx lots of luck sending it your way    

jo - are you in for ec tomorrow wow    

ellas mum hope the herbs do the trick but yes the diet you are on will im sure mess everything up, id suggest eating healthy now but im s strong believer in vitamins and minerals and herbs so hang on in there - xxxx

as for me today not too bad but ive been ready to kill someone lol my moods have been very bad and ive been so frustrated and peed off about everything its definitely the pill - i hate feeling like that though as stress is the worst thing b4 tx 

nat xx


----------



## jarjj

Nat,

Yes e/c tomorrow - leaving at 7.15am.  Need to drop my son of at my sisters - so she can take him to school.  Have told white lie to kids and said we going out for day, that's why we leaving sooo early! 

Hope to give them a LOVELY surprise next month!    

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

hope all goes well jo xxxxx


as for me ive spent the last 4 hours trying to basically burn my camcorder footage on to disk OMG im so peed off - eventually found the right software now my laptop is not recognising the dvds this is after spending 60 quid on a bloody program that I didn't need and spending an hour in currys this morning.

pc world tomorrow 

on that note night night everyone and sweet dreams xxxxxxxx


----------



## EllasMummy

frez- im so so sorry hun this isnt the result any of us wanted for you sending lots of    

joanne- omg im so excited your prob done by now or very close to being done cant wait for news...

nat- your clearly turning into a complete stress head with thanks to that awful pill lol...it'll all b worth it in the end... im so convinced its my diet doing this... im hoping the added things im on are going to be enough to help... if next months bloods arnt any better well i'll come off it all together... but i only have fwe weeks left on this part of the program them you go up in steps to introduce food again so it might set me back a month but at least i'll be where i want to be with-in myself if that makes sense xxx


----------



## jarjj

Am just back girls. E/c went well - got 13 egs so 7 for me. Was bit disapointed cos got 18 last time but never mind.  It's quality that
matters not quantity.

Phone call tomorrow after 11 to see how many fertilized.  e/t either Fri or Sun.

 

joanne

xx


----------



## jarjj

Forgot to say the lady who has Quads was visiting clinic this afternoon - all nurses were so looking forward to seeing them.

P - Good luck for tomorrow hun. I was the only 1 in today having e/c - nurse said there a few in tomorrow.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Jo - Glad all went well and you still got a good number there, hope they all get good fertilisation  

My procedure is 9am so glad to get it over and done with first thing.  One thing i was going to ask is did you take Suprefact after trigger, I believe its an injection free day for me today but its just that they never said that to me yesterday.

Feeling quite swollen and twingy now, how did you feel after your trigger?

Well done once again  
P x


----------



## Pigloo

PS How are you feeling now?

P x


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - Did they take any blood off you today, i'm just concerned that they have not checked our E2 levels and a lot of girls on here mention that they get bloods taken as well as scan to check ther E2 hormone levels, this can indicate whether you are developing OHSS as well.

Sorry for all the questions hun, your prob sleeping now, speak later  

P x


----------



## jarjj

P - No bloods taken today, never had any last time at e/c either.

I took last injections Sun night - Trigger is last injection so no more drugs for you to inject.

It was different to last time - was not out of it as much as last time.  Have got bad tummy pains and feel sick but ok.

Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow hun and lots of healthy eggs for you and recipient.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## frazermic

Jo- 13 eggs thats a great number pray that you get more good news in the morning.

So lwc were the ones treating the quad lady wondered where she had her ivf done.

Pigloo good luck for tomorrow you will be fine.


----------



## Pigloo

Thanks Frazermic - I just want them out now, getting twinges when i walk and sit down!! Guzzling away still   to keep OHSS away.

Jarjj - hope your sorness is easing up

Nat - 3-2-1 relax  

P x


----------



## jarjj

Have had few hrs sleep this afternoon. Hope eggs and    getting jiggy.      for news of good fertilization rate tomorrow.

P - I'm ok thanks. Just relaxing on sofa.  Will be thinking 'bout you in morning.     for lots of healthy mature eggs.

"WE CAN AND WE WILL GET PREGNANT"       

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

hi jo thats a great number and im sure that everything will be fine tonight what time do they phone you with how many have fertilised   

p - good luck for tomorrow xxxxxx

ellas mum that sounds like a plan it will all work out in the end

as for me not taken today's pill yet opps must do in a min but have been fine     have bought new laptop YAY 

and men's suits are all sorted for the wedding DP looked very sexy      

well off to play with my new toy and burn some dvds 

nat


----------



## Pigloo

Hi girls

Back from e/c and it was a doddle, never felt a thing!  Got 16 eggs and will get a call from embryologist tomorrow to let me know how many have fertilised, still drinking my water to make sure I don't develop OHSS and so I can have my transfer on Monday.

P x


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - hope you've had some good news re your embies this morning   

P x


----------



## frazermic

Well done pigloo 16 is a great number. 

Jo any news yet


----------



## jarjj

P
Glad everything went ok.

I was fine until this morning - got pains in pevis and round hips (last time it was more like a stabbing shooting pain).  Was meant to be at dentist soon for crown fitting but going to cancel as it's even hurting to walk.

We have 6 fertilized out of 7 so feeling really positive about that.  Told me to ring late tomorrow morning and she'll tell me how embies are.  Will get phone call before 9am Fri with either transfer Fri afternoon or of they looking good they'll push them to blast and transfer on Sun.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## EllasMummy

oooo girls im loving this thread right now so muct action...

pigloo fab number of eggs hun .... keeping everyhting corssed for next few days


jo 6 is great result lets hope u get to them all important blasts hun


----------



## jarjj

Thanks

 

Any news on your blood results?

Joanne

xx


----------



## EllasMummy

yeh its totally the diet... im now going up the steps which take 4-6wks to get back onto food... but im now 10s 7lb and loving it i can fit in 10-12 frnech style knickers its fab and and size 10 tops etc its just great.... my bloods should return to normal when ive been on 1000 cals for a week or 2... so thats just before my bloods are due mid march but if not then they'll be fine come april, but its no big deal cos cf and chromo's not due back til mid march.... so most its gonna do it is add 4-5wks onto when i start it really got to me but im so over it joanne cos my goal was 10s so im going to get to that and i'll be happy and if i need bloods done again in april then so be it but it be 3-4th april and they take a week to come back and with all other bloods being back i'll be ready to start right away so mid april....


I feel fantasic and im determand to get to that 10s which shouldnt be more than 2 wks away now  xxx

Does that sound like a plan?? xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Girls

Jo - Aw, hope your ok hun,   did you tell the clinic about your pains?  Bloody hell girl your fond of a treat dentist and e/c in same week     Keeping everything crossed for you hun   I got no pain at the mo, got to start on the water now to keep OHSS at bay.

Ellasmum - thanks hun, glad you're feeling good about yourself, it must be giving you a real boost   Roll on April eh  

Frazermic - thanks, just got to drink,drink,drink now, hope your feeling better  

Nat - don't you be missing those plills, glad you got mens suits sorted 

P


----------



## jarjj

Ellasmummy - you done so fantastic with your weight loss!  I stopped lipotrim shakes few wks before starting down reg and just ate healthy/slimming world.  You look amazing.  

P - Hope eggs and swimmers getting jiggy right now!      for good fertilization rate.


Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi

Just to let you know we have 6 out of 8 embies fertilised    I said to DP I bet we get 6 and 6 is my lucky number, we are hoping to have a day 5 blast transfer on Monday, please keep growing little embies             

Pigloo x


----------



## jarjj

Excellant news P! 

Have clinic told you to ring in morning with how they are developing.  I just rang.  All my 6  stick going strong at 4 cells.  Going to ring tomorrow to see how they going and compare to how they were developing at last tx.

Will ring me in morning then transfer tomorrow afternoon or Sun.

Getting exciting now!!  

"WE CAN AND WE WILL GET PREGNANT"     

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hiya Jo

Fab news that they are all still going strong.  

They going to phone me on saturday to let me know how they are getting on

I daren't get my hopes up but every now and then i do 

Pigloo


----------



## EllasMummy

aww girls... im so excited for you both xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Jo - How you feeling now??  I went for a little wander into town this morning just to get some fresh air and this afternoon/this evening feel really crampy, just like af cramps.

I don't know whether to phone clinic tomorrow or not, they said they would ring me on Saturday??

P x


----------



## nat4353

great news girls fingers crossed      

p - i would phone clinic as you will feel better knowing everything is ok xxxx im sure all will be


----------



## Pigloo

Thanks Nat - think i will call them


----------



## jarjj

P - Last time they never told me to ring or that they would check in with me on how embies doing on day 3.  Maybe they changed things.  Give them a ring tomorrow - I rang at 11.30am - they'll let you know how they doing.

I only went to shop for few bit and picked son up from school but had pains like af in lower tummy and round my back.

Can't belive in a few days we'll be PUPO!    

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Hi joanne

So pleased for you, that is a fab number of embies.    that they all get to blast and you have the others to freeze!!

P- Congrats too..so excited for both of you.

xxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - I'll give them a call about 11:30 in the morning.  Yeah my pains are really low down, will be taking it easy tomorrow.  I knoooooowww.. being PUPO next week sounds unreal!!   I can't wait and it will be great for DP to be in the room for ET.

Kirst - thanks hun  

P x


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Kirsty

P - It's really nice when they allow Dp in room - I was dying for a wee afterwards!  It's really emotional aswell though 'cos you know you have your embies and possibe child now in you.  Nurses hug you when you leave and both me and dp had tears in our eyes!  

It's really very emotional - they show you the embies on tv screen - amazing to think they could become a child.

Hope pains settle down for you - did they tell you what date your otd will be?

Nurse said it's now 14 days after e/c so mine will be 9th March.  Just     we get that far and on Mothers day we celebrating news that we carrying precious load.    

 

Joanne
x


----------



## EllasMummy

well im up and awake and its my lily's 2nd birthday today and im missing max alot but i cant get you both out of my head joanne and pigloo that is.... im hoping those embys are dividing away and so willing this to work to you both... kinda feel like weve alkl come on this jounrey with you both and i really hope and i ask my babys everynight to send you your own lil baby xxx


----------



## jarjj

Ellasmummy

Thats so nice - thanks    

Thinking of you and sending    .

I'm waiting for call to see if e/t this afternoon or Sun.  Just been saying to Dp wonder if they'll want me in today so 1 less for them to do on a Sunday (normally a day off).  Think I'm just over analyzing this    Just sooooo want it to work.

   that 2 wks today both me and P have celebrated news of BFP's with all you lovely ladies.    

Joanne

xx


----------



## jarjj

Just had call to say all 6 still going strong - they up to 8 cells - 1 a bit behind but could catch up by Sun.

Said they all grade 1 or 2 so I'm REALLY happy.

E/t Sun @ 9am!  

Can't wait to be PUPO and hopefully then PREGNANT!     

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi girls

Jo - your embies sound like they are going strong  

Just had a call from clinic today and I have 3 @ 4 cells [email protected] 2 cells and 1 @ 3 cells, they said they are doing well but will prob do transfer tomorrow. I'm so crampy, only way i can explain it is as though got really bad wind that gives you pain. Told embrylogist and she said as long as i'm ok tomorrow they'll do transfer, I'm not feeling hopeful now that this is going to work, esp if i'm still feeling like this and they decide to hold off transfering the embies  

P x


----------



## jarjj

P,

Have they said why they doing transfer tomorrow?  You have as much chance with day 3 transfer as with blasts.

Have they gave you time to go in tomorrow?

I've been getting tummy aches - bit like cramp!  Strange!  better not be Af!!!   

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Not sure, prob because i have not got enough at the right stage but she didn't say??

Got to go for 9:30

Feeling a bit down now, still nothing i can do apart from keep drinking water!

I reckon i've prob got a mild touch of OHSS as I'm bloated too.

P x


----------



## jarjj

P

Look after yourself.  It's very emotional and even harder once embies back where they belong.

Let us know how it goes tomorrow.  

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

will do  

P x


----------



## Pigloo

Cramps are easing - drank nearly 2ltrs of water already! I reckon it could be the cyclogest suppositries making me feel bloated as much as anything. Got some PMA back too and am now actually looking forward to getting my little embies on board.  

P x


----------



## jarjj

P

Those embies will be back where they belong in the Morning   

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

great news jo xxx

p - dont worry hun everything will be fine my last tx was day two as thats what they did they are doing what they think is the best way to get a bfp  -      

well been to la tasca 4 lunch got drenched through this rain is so miserable xxx

hi ellas mam and kirst xx


----------



## Pigloo

Thanks Nat, I think i'll feel better once they've done the transfer tomorrow

hope you had a nice meal  

P x


----------



## Pigloo

..and Jo


----------



## jarjj

P,

Thanks for  .

I'll be congratulating you on being PUPO tomorrow then on BFP in less than 2wks!      

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Pigloo- congrats for tomorrow on being PUPO. Enjoy it!!!

Nat- was your meal lovely..I am on nightshifts this week so have been eating at all odd hours, but I could murder a steal and chips!! Yum yum!!!

Joanne- well done your little embies, they are doing great

xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Kirsty,

When are you booked in for baseline scan?

You'll be having e/c before we know it! 

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

pig      

][url=http://www.glitter-graphics.com]

for today hope all goes well

nat xxxx


----------



## EllasMummy

Well girlies... im so vey excited..

Pigloo hun dont give up your still in with a chance hun remember it only take's 1 hun... im keeping everything crossed cant wait for news of a safe transfere 

Joanne sounds like yours are coming really well hun xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Was just checking in to see if any news from P - you'll be PUPO now!  

Am off out soon with eldest daughter and son, going to Newcastle.  Middle daughter having meal out in china town with friends!

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hiya

Yes I'm PUPO!! 

Had two good quality embryos put back, one and 8 cell and one a 7 cell.  Also just found out my sister expecting her first baby, mixed emotions but on the whole please for her. Please let me be pregnant too in 2 weeks   OTD 10th March

Pigloo


----------



## frazermic

Congrats Pigloo on being PUPO , Did they say anything about the OHSS thing.


----------



## Pigloo

Frazermic - Funnily enough I felt so much better today the bloating had gone down.  They scanned me and Dr A said he was happy with the size of my ovaries they were enlarged to 10mm, (they usually 3) but he said  that was expected and there was no fluid in around them.  Got to keep drinking the water tho just in case.

P x


----------



## jarjj

P

MANY congratulations on being PUPO and hope you join your sister with BFP on 10th!    

Have they said if you got any to freeze?

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - they are still growing in the lab, think they were all at 6 cells which is good as embryologist said they should be between 6 and 8 on day 3.  She wants to see if they make it to blasts.  I said we hoped we would get to blast but she said if the embryos are good enough they will get to balst inside me ans she said they were good embryos so   they do their stuff.  

She asked if i wanted to see them on the tv screen before they put them in which was nice and they looked good to me.

Good luck with your transfer tomorrow, the worst bit is trying to cope with keeping a full bladder, i had to go and let a bit our a few times while we were waiting for the embryologist.  

Got a nice scan picture too  

Pigloo x


----------



## jarjj

P,

I had to go to toilet last time before scan - I could hardly walk was in pain, needed a wee that much! LOL!

After scan was bursting for loo aswell - kept worrying incase I wee'd them out! lol!

We got scan picture aswell - didn't have a clue what I was looking at though!

Hope we get scan picture in 'bout 10wks!      

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

FAB NEWS PIG XX

fingers crossed for you both 

jo how u feeling any diffrent to last time, the only thing when looking back is i remember being a little out of breath at times and i also had a nose bleed - i never get them but dont look into things too much it sends u crazy      

were at clinic on thurs going to have the drugs training as it is a bit different to the last time just to refresh my memory - going to get all forms and things filled in too.

also need to sort drugs out but don't need them for a month so will wait a little while how long do they take to come - always freak out in case we have power cut and fridge goes off all night lol so will wait as long as possible - once or twice our electric has tripped out 

chat soon 

hi ella mum - ur piccy on ******** loks fab u look great and ur little girl is so cute
hi fraz and kist 

nat xx


----------



## jarjj

Nat - Ask me how I'm feeling in a wk.  I REALLY am going to not try and read into anything if I can - know Cyclogest gives lots of symptoms.

From sending off prescription to drugs delivery was less than a wk.

Can't believe when i chat to you all tomorrow I'll be PUPO!   

 

Joanne
xx


----------



## kirst01

Pigloo- Congrats on being PUPO. I have everyhting crossed than when OTD comes you get a massive BFP!!

Jo- Baselien scan Tuesday, but AF still doesnt look like showing!! I had my last pill on Wednesday- how long after stopping the pill did you take for AF to arrive??

Nat- I know what you mean about having a power cut. The whole streets electricity went off for over an hour- I was prepared to make a dash to my mam's with my Gonal F pens!!!!

xxxx


----------



## nat4353

thanks jo and good luck for tomorrow 

kirst hope the scan goes well on tue, seems like ages away till i start tx was going to this month but have to be able to fly in september so put it back a month to be on the safe side as getting married    had 1st consultation in nov so just sitting patiently ( not something im not good at )

nat xxx


----------



## kirst01

Where are you getting married? It woudl be lovely for you to have a little bambino on board. I will cross everything I have   . 
I am not very pateint either- getting really annoyed that AF hasnt turned up yet- I remember when I use to be on the pill when I was younger, and I use to skip periods all the time- I hope this isn the case this time!!!
But it will fly round for you...it always does!!

xxx


----------



## kirst01

Joanne-good luck for transfer today!! 

xx


----------



## EllasMummy

Hey nat... thanks hun i look at it and think god is that really me... its weird im so glad i done it... even thou its messed up my bloods... im cd20 so we shall see if my cycle is goign to be normal this month... last month was only month ive ever had a doggy short cycle im usually 26-27days and that one was 23 so fingers crossed it was just a one off xxx so i should be getting my bloods done around 7th/8th march if its my usual cycle xxx


----------



## frazermic

Hi

Jo good luck for et, I check in later
xx


----------



## EllasMummy

Be thinking of you jo cant wait for update xxx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty - My af was(I think) 5 days after last pill.

I now have 2 good quality blasts on board (better than my last one's).  Find out Tue if any to freeze.


I'm REALLY worried 'cos just been to Asda and carried round 6 pints of milk!!  Then remembered I'm not meant to lift anything heavy - and 6 pints  is heavy right??!!

See, I'm going crazy already that I've ruined my chances already.  Can see it's going to be SO much harder this 2nd time!

Joanne

xx


----------



## EllasMummy

glad it went ok hun.... what you like with the milk im sure all will still be fine... get those feet up thats an order... im so keeping everythign crossed for you... i really hope this works for you hun and pigloo xxxx


NAT THIS WILL BE ME AND YOU REALLY SOON  XXXX


----------



## jarjj

Thanks

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Jo

Congratulations on being PUPO, what you like going shopping, i hope your relaxing now.

When is your test date?

Pigloo x


----------



## jarjj

Hi P

Test date is 9th.

Am now lying on sofa, watching films - only moving for loo or food! lol

 

joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Your test date is day before mine.  

I had a walk around the corner to see DPs mam this morning then came home and have slept for 2 hours?! don't know how i did it i was in bed at 10 last night!!

My sis came over last night and was talking about her pregnancy, I was jealous i do admit, really hope I'm joining her but thinking making my Mum a grandma twice at the same time might be too much to ask..please god    PMA, PMA

Pigloo x


----------



## jarjj

On my last tx otd was 14 days after e/t.  They have since changed it to 14days from e/c.

I have been constantly tired since started injections, Fri night I went to bed @ 8.30pm!! lol  - even before the kids!!

You are, understandably jealous, I would be.

Am sure your Mam would love to be a Grandma to 2. 

"WE WILL GET PREGNANT"    

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi jo

Yeah its only 11 days, not too bad really. I was just thinking i'm off work this week and will go back to work next monday so those couple of days at work will fly.  

Yes, i need a kick up the backside PMA, PMA..WE CAN AND WILL GET PREGNANT  

P x


----------



## jarjj

P,

We'll both be    this time next wk!  It'll feel like the longest time ever - so work will be good to kill bit time.

Am just     with everything I have that it work's     

Hey, we can start this thread on with 2 BFP's - then everyone can follow and we'll have LWC Darlington bump thread!!  

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

That would be Great!


----------



## kirst01

Hiya Joanne-Congrats on being PUPO.  I wouldnt worry about the lifting the milk, you embies will be lovely and snuggled in!! A LWC darlington bump thread woudl be a fab idea!! Hpefully all of here will have BFP!!
AF turned up today! So pleased..baseline scan 2pm Tuesday

xxx


----------



## jarjj

Great news' Kirsty,

You'll be on stims in few days!   

The wks are just flying by! Don't think the next 8-9 for me and P will go as fast.

   by the time you had e/c P and I celebrated with BFP's!    

P - When you had e/t did embryologist give Dr A 1 or 2 catheter/tube things with embryo's in?  Dp said last night that on my last e/t she gave him 2 -so presumed 1 embryo in each catheter/tube thing.  Just that yesterday she only gave him 1 so now Dp got me worried they only put 1 embryo in - even though she showed us both on screen and told us we were having 2 transfered!

He got me going    already!

 

"WE CAN AND WE WILL GET PREGNANT"       

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - I don't really know to be honest i couldn't see, I think it was just 1.  He asked me at the start how many I wanted putting back and I said two and he agreed two would be best.  Do they not put two in the same catheter? I think they do, it would save them going in and out as it is quite tricky. I know the embryologist lady went off to check the catheter to make sure they had gone.  I wouldn't worry about it, if you agreed two to go back they will have put two back.

How are you feeling, have you got loads of PMA?

Pigloo x


----------



## jarjj

P,

My PMA has left the building!!

Got myslef chewed again 'cos put out 2 bags of rubbish - then Dp was like "what you doing carrying that?!"

Never mind that though, my 13yr old daughter had toe nail removed today.  I was nearly sick watching it.  She was soooo brave!!

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jarjj - What we like fretting and worrying  

I read a post on here from one girl who did all sorts while on 2ww, her gran had just died and she helped clear the house out, she said she didn't have time to rest and she still got a BFP.  Just think of all those natural pregnancies where they don't even know they have an embryo trying to implant, and they are not lounging around like us .  I think if its going to work its going to work, we have no control over it now, its in the hands of the gods and mother nature.

Ewww having a toenail removed, sounds painful, hope your little girl is ok.

Just asked DP about the catheter and he said I def only had one.

Pigloo x


----------



## jarjj

Hi P,

I sent e mail to clinic about it.  Dr A replied that I did have 2 embryos transfered.  Jackie also rang, said I should be fine - but no more lifting.

Like you say, and I agree, if it's going to work, it'll work.  Just 'cos we BOTH want it SO bad!    

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Jo

I rang and spoke to the embryologist (not sure of her name, is it Manjeet?)  anyway i was querying how my remaining four embryos were doing and they are at the morula stage (should ideally be blasts today) she said she is going to leave them another day or two and i have to ring tomorrow afernoon to find out how they are doing. I asked her if it had any significance on the ones i had transferred and how they maybe progressing and she said that i had the best two put back so hopefully they would be ahead, however she couldn't say for sure as obviously she couldn't see them!  She did say that its good news they are still growing and not to focus too much on the remaining embryos.  I would be really chuffed if they get to blast tomorrow it gives me hope for the ones they transferred.

P x


----------



## jarjj

P,

Hope both our embies are still growing.    

Last time mine were at Morula @ day 5. 

I'm ringing tomorrow to check if any of mine suitable to freeze-     

Just hope we don't need any to freeze cos we'll get BFP!      

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

hi pig - are they keeping them going just to see where they will get to or are you hoping to freeze them - im sure all will be fine.

I believe that once the embys are back in your body its so much better than a dish the ones you have had put back in were the strongest and are getting what they need from your body - i just wouldn't focus on the ones in the lab at all. but understand that u will do   but i bet they make it anyway     

were off to centre parcs next mon has anyone been b4 xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Jo - What stage were the rest of yours at on sunday?

Nat - I'm sure your right hun, i guess i'm just trying to gauge how well mine maybe doing but theres prob not much correlation.  Ooh a holiday, that will be nice, i have never been to centre parcs.  How long are you off for?

Pigloo x


----------



## jarjj

P,

I was so excited/anxious/nevous but THINK she said they were blastocyst and grade 2 and 3 - think 5's the best!   I'm about to google that now actually  .  Probably shoudn't 'cos know it'll only drive me  .

"WE CAN AND WE WILL GET PREGNANT"         

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - I wouldn't worry about it if they've made it to blast and the ones they put back were of higher quality anyway.  I really hope mine have made it to blast today but i'm not holding my breath for any to be frozen.

Pigloo x


----------



## jarjj

Hi P,

I spoke to embryologist this morning - she froze 3 embryos yesterday - 2 of them were at hatching stage.  

Hopefully I won't need use of frozen one's though  

Have you spoke to embryologist yet?

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - She told me to ring this afternoon so will give her a call later

Great news they got to that stage - that more than likely means your two they implanted are doing very well  

P x


----------



## jarjj

REALLY, REALLY hope so! 

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Just spoken to embryologist and mine did reach blastocyst but not good enough to freeze    hope the ones inside me are still going strong  

P x


----------



## jarjj

P 

You won't need them 'cos 1 or both of your precious embies will be tightly snuggled in now for the long haul!      

"WE CAN AND WE WILL GET PREGNANT"        

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Really hope so  

P


----------



## nat4353

fab that u all got to blasts    

were going monday to friday - lots of people i know have been and all say its good never heard a bad comments apart from its a bit pricey.

we have booked in to do lots of activities too so will be fun im doing horse riding, quads,roller skating, zip wire some big swing thing !!!!!! oh and ive booked in for a facial and massage at the spa there     
dp is doing the same but also abseiling and something called high ropes , it will definitely be a different sort of holiday - but much needed i think.

must fill in those green forms tonight when a get a sec which is never LOL as at a training session all day tomorrow meeting fri am and out for lunch with friends fri PM 


nat xxxxxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Wow go Nat, have you done outdoorsy stuff before, sounds like fun  

P x


----------



## jarjj

Nat,

Dp's sister been to Centre Parcs twice with her 2 son's - they loved it.

Like you say pricey but must be worth it if she gone back

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## EllasMummy

well im cd 22 today... last month was that funny 23 day cycle but since i got those doggy results. Ive been on the suppliments. ive gotta have bloods done again on day 3 so im hoping last month was down to the diet and that im going to have a normal cycle for me which is 26-27days then my bloods should be fine  Lost 50lb's now   super pleased with that... ive started to move up the steps on the program and im now on 3 sachets a day and a meal... but im still only on 600 cals a day so if this months bloods are not right... then not to worry bcos by april i'll be 1200 cals and all should be well by then...

Cant wait for the first darlington bumps


----------



## nat4353

p - no never done any outside type things well not in a long long time - will be an experience what is ur ofd and when is jos

ellas mum - well done and im sure everything willl be fine just remember it may take a while till the levels sort themselves out xx


well im going to look at these green forms now xxxx


----------



## EllasMummy

hey nat... do you think if i have a normal length cycle... thats a good sign my bloods might be ok??x


----------



## Pigloo

Ellasmum - You sound like you're doing really well on your diet, hope your bloods come back soon  

Nat - My OTD is 10 March and Jos is 9th.  Feels like an age away but only a week.


----------



## kirst01

Joanne- well done on your snowbabies- you wont need them though  

Pigloo- 10th March, so close, you will get your BFP  

Ellas mam- well doen on your weight loss, that is fab!!!

Nat- Centre Parcs is fun- I went a couple of years ago- you will defo enjoy it.

I had my baseline scan on Tuesday, everyhting was fine so started Gonal F yesterday....next scan Tue 9th @ 2.45pm and then last scan on Fri 12th. Fingers crossed i'll be ready for E/C 15th. I am so nervous that I wont get enought eggs, or that the ones I get wont fertilise. I need a good dose of PMA!!!!

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Kirst - sending you lots of


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty

"WE CAN AND WE WILL GET PREGNANT"       

 

I keep thinking this time next wk I COULD be pregnant - God I hope so!    

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Joanne & Pigloo

I have everything tightly crossed for both of you. Sending you both         

This WILL BE the start of the LWC 2010 bumps!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## jarjj

thanks hun


xx


----------



## EllasMummy

jo you sat thier and are prob already pregnant how scary is that.... cant wait til we all know xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi

Jo - have you had any symptoms?

P x


----------



## MissTC

Hey guys

Just returned to FF after some time out.

Pigloo and Jo  - WOW you are both on your 2ww!! OMG! I am crossing everything for you both and hoping hard that you both get your dreams 

Love and hugs
Tracy
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Thanks MissTC x


----------



## jarjj

Tracey - Lovely to hear from you - glad to have you back    


P - Na, no bloody symptoms at all!    Have you?  Got lovely spot on my chin!     Same last time then Af started few days after !    

Can't even imagine how I'll feel if it doesn't work this time   .  Know I got 3 frozen but HOPE and     I don't need them     

PMA though!!!

"WE CAN AND WE WILL GET PREGNANT"         

 to all

Joanne

x


----------



## jarjj

Just realised that last otd was 9th Dec - this time 9th March


I'm looking for any sign of hope and good new's.

I REALLY hope the 9th is a sign for 2nd time lucky!     

And that the 10th brings BFP for you P!    

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - I got spot on my chin as well  was getting paranoid about that being an AF sign too, (TMI alert) got creamy CM down below since yesterday but don't know what the hell that could be, maybe off the cyclogest. Apart from that NOTHING!!

Really hope this works too. Not wanting to get ahead of myself or anything but if we have to do it again i'm not sure whether to see if we can take our remaining vial and go to Gateshead Fertility center and have it done on the NHS, really don't want to waste all of our NHS goes we only have 2 left now as they count private tx as 1 go so we have lost one go. Also i would like to try and keep all of my eggs next time, anyhooo enough of that in the words of Jo *WE CAN AND WILL GET PREGNANT!!!!* 

Pigloo x


----------



## jarjj

P - You won't need vial and I won't need frozen embryo's 'cos we WILL get pregnant!     

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Just spoken to my sister, shes been to see the midwife today and shes got her due date, its 11th October, i soo hope i'm not long behind her  

P x


----------



## jarjj

P,

Reckon yours will be 'bout 5wks after your sister!   



Joanne

P,s - I have NO PMA tpday, I'm feeling VERY   and convincing myslef it'snot worked (AGAIN)!!!   

I could scream with frustration!     I'm VERY wrong and a BFP just waiting for me!    

Have not told Dp - I remember how he    last time and can't face that again (yet).  HOPE and     the only tears he shed's are   of JOY!!     

How are you today though P,?  Sorry for my rant!


  

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Jo

Really hope your right  

I have not really had any PMA since the day after E/T, I know that's really bad but I am convinced its a BFN for me..don't even know why i think that.

I know what you mean about the frustration, the days are just draaaaaaaaaaaaaggggging.  I', going to get my hair done today, i was supposed to get it done the day of E/T so had to cancel it.  At least that will pass some time.

My DP is trying to be more positive than me, bless him.

I reckon second time lucky for you  

P x


----------



## jarjj

I REALLY REALLY hope so and I'm keeping EVERYTHING crossed for 1st time lucky for you!     


 

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

hi girls

wow not long hang on in there p and jo - i had no pma with Ellie felt so negative all the way through    


hope your hair is all nice now p xxxx

went on Thurs got shown how to do injections so ready for the 27th now

nat xx


----------



## jarjj

Nat

Do you start injections this month


Wow - where has the time gone?!

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

i know its gone quick 

i had to take a double think jo but yeah its the 27th been on the bloody pill 5 weeks now.

im away next week when you get ur results there should be an internet somewhere so i can see your bfps xxxxx


----------



## MissTC

Morning  

Quickly nipping in to wish Jo and Pigloo lots and lots of                                                                            

Am sure Tuesday and Wednesday are going to be special days next week        

Love
Tracy
xxxxxx


----------



## EllasMummy

Hey guys its nearly wed.... cant wait for news...

well im cycle day 26 today and no sign of the witch so looks like this months cycle is going to be normal thank god... got councilling on thurs morning at 9.30... should have all my bloods back by the 17th-18th march... then hopefully if all is well i'll be ready to get a shimmy on with everything... lost another 2.5lbs so im now 10s 3.5lbs and my bmi is just 24.5  which im so pleased about xxx so thast 52.5lbs lost in 12wks...


----------



## jarjj

You have lost an amazing amount of weight!  

I been VERY naughty     and tested yesterday and today with First Response (6 days early) test.  Both show faint 2nd line - definite line though!

Dare not get excited yet as worried 'bout remains of trigger shot.  I'm now 13 days past trigger shot and 12 days post e/c.

    the line gets stronger EVERY day and Tue (otd) lets me get excited with new's of definite BFP!      and that on Wed Pigloo also has BFP BFP BFP!     

 to all

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

oh wow jo i hope so so much 4 u i so do          you will be spending lots on pregnancy tests now though every day good luck   

i think it will be a bfp im sure 13 days after trigger it should be gone  xxxxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Nat,

Good job First Response on BOGOF @ Superdrug!

Have been up since 4.15am - when I tested again - still got a 2nd line!   Dare I get excited?!  Not unti otd on Tue.

Have got clinic test, First Response and Clearblue Digital to do on Tue - if they ALL say BFP THEN I'll believe it!       

Cheapie e bay tests still say BFN - hope they wrong and First Response right!    

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## EllasMummy

jo hun trigger last 10 days thats defo a BFP hun... x omg omg omg.... youve so done it xx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks hun,  Still gonna wait until Tue before getting too excited.

xx


----------



## EllasMummy

I dont know how you can hold it in hun id be way to excited lol...have you any more tests... have you any pics of the tests... omg im so excited our very first darlington baby  xxx


----------



## jarjj

I have tested every day and have the tests in envelope with the day/date on so I can compare the lines.

I'm testing again in the morning.

xx


----------



## EllasMummy

so is this line a developing line compared to 5 days ago... did the trigger show as gone at any point x


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Girls

Jo - I think you can assume you have your BFP if the lines are getting darker  

Well - I succumbed to the First Response test this morning and there is an ever ever so faint line there, DP can see it to but i'm reserving judgment for now.

P x


----------



## EllasMummy

omg p..... i would so love it to be a double whammy....  and you both get your BFP...

Nat its nearly our turn xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Ellasmum - It would be really nice for us both to get BFPs and you and Nat when its your turn.  I'm going to do another First Response test tomorrow as i'm only 9days past E/T and i'm fairly sure if my embies have implanted they were late implanters as the ones in the lab didn't get to blast stage until day 6.  I had some really funny twinges in a one very small area on right side of my uterus yeterday that kept coming and going.

The line is so faint i had to tilt the stick to see it so we will see

P x


----------



## Pigloo

Oh had a dream last night that i did a test and saw 2 clear lines, hope it comes true!!!!!!!!


----------



## EllasMummy

I vetaken tests aprt bfoer now and held them up at light and tweaked them on photobucket to see if i can pull a line out... honestly im an obsessor when it comes to POAS... obviuosly when ive fallen in the past its been naturally... so i start to test at 7dpo... xxx IM really hoping this is it for u hun xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hahah what you like   

Well i really hope so, the amount of tests i did last year and nothing!!!  Then we found out the reason why and it was down to DPs problem, it would be really nice to see a positive test by Wednesday.            

P x


----------



## jarjj

P,

I.m so hoping and     that line gets darker every day.  Mine was faint on Fri so looking REALLY positive.

Will just be AMAZING if we can be pregnancy buddies aswell!   

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## whisks

ooh piglooo and joanne i really hope your faint lines are real bfp's, got everything crossed for your otd's   

love whisks xx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Whisks

How are you? How far are you on now?

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

oh fab girls

im going to have to mail u my mobile numbers so if they are both BFPs u can let me know incase i cant get an intentet when were there oh im so happy for u both.


----------



## MissTC

This is fantastic news!

Jo  I am so very pleased for you honey!  My first line was very faint and in fact was still fairly faint for the next two days but then got darker and darker.  I would say you got a definite BFP there hun!!  This is fab news cos you have tested early so on OTD that line will be strong, dark and clear!!!  Anyhow, Dr Ashour told me it doesn't matter how faint the line is.  If a line appears with in 3 mins and it is the same colour as the control line (for FR this will be pinky red) then it can only appear if an embryo has implanted and started secreting HCG!  Evaporation line would be grey.  So happy for you and cant wait to read about the strong line on Tuesday!

Pigloo - ditto what I have said above to Jo hun, congratulations!!!!


Love to all
Tracy
xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - my line is so very faint I daren't get excited about it.    I was even unsure as to whether it was just and indentation as to where a line would come up if you know what I mean..would it be totally white if there was no line visible??

Miss TC - I do feel better having read your post not getting too excited though for reasons above,   by wednesday I have something more definite     

Whisks - nice to hear from you

Nat - yes we will keep you posted, reallt hope me and jo can be preggy buddies

Pigloo x


----------



## jarjj

P,

Mine was MEGA faint on Fri - had it under lights and holding it up at window.  Even got my friend round to have a look!

Day by day those lines will get darker for us and this time next wk we'll be celebrating as Mam's to be.

Loads of births around at min.Ex-hubby's wife had baby Fri, Dp's cousin's girlfriend had baby yesterday.  My friend due in 2wks and other friend had girl 2wks ago!

Joanne

xx


----------



## jarjj

Have just done Clearblue Digital       even though it say'son box only use morning pee if not 1st day of missed period.  It was calling out to me.  

I NEVER thought it would show up but it says "PREGNANT 1-2"

Wish I knew how to attach 'cos I've took photo - can't believe it!!

Can I believe it - is it real??!!  PLEASE!!    

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Joanne - eehhhhhhhhhh, bloody hell its got to be - surely. I think I would be VERY confident now if I were you, you could have two in there!!!!

Really hoping my line gets darker too, its def there but if i hold it away at arms length you couldn't see it but sort of if you hold it away a bit like as if you were reading a book distance you can then see it.  Also, got up this morning at 9am and had to go back to bed by 12 and have just got up!!!!

I have got one of those clear blue digi tests but don't want to do that yet in case its too early, don't want to read Not Pregnant just yet

Pigloo x


----------



## jarjj

Told Dp maybe it's 2 and     

That's what my test was like Fri - are you testing again tomorrow or just Wed now?

I was terrified Clearblue was going to say not pregnant.

Dp said he want's to do kartwheels round the estate and my friend just cried down phone after I sent her photo of test.

We reserving excitement until Tue

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - I'm so pleased for you  

Well I think I maybe tempted to do another test tomorrow but i'm scared now in case i don't get a line at all, but i'm sure i'll crack and do one.

Mine a couple of days behind yours as well so who knows?

P x


----------



## jarjj

P,

It sounds REALLY positive for you am      that line gets darker every day and on Wed you telling us a definite BFP!     

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Thanks hun -  

p x


----------



## EllasMummy

OMG JO YOUR SO PREGNANT.... those tests dont work til 50mlu so they are no were near as sensitive as first response infact fr are 25mlu so the fact that you have had a pregnant result on it means your levels have to be going up....OMG YOUR GOING TO BE A MUMMY  XXX


----------



## jarjj

Ah, thanks so much.

Will no doubt be crying and MEGA excited on Tue (not before -won't allow ourselves)

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Back to work for me tomorrow so that will take my mind off things - 

Jo i doubt your results will change on Tuesday hun, i think you can quietly celebrate your BFP til then


----------



## EllasMummy

EMMA... IS STOOD DOING THE HAPPY DANCE THAT JO IS PREGNANT


----------



## jarjj

Thanks


xxx


----------



## nat4353

wow woo hoo woo hoooo

its such a fantastic feeling int it - i was very good last time waited till test day got bloods done in the morning then they ring u pm to give u results,

but i did hpt b4 they rand but had saved morning wee in tub thinking that would be strong anyway line did not appear straight away so burst into tears on the loo, then dp looked again and said theres a faint line
so straight away whipped out another test and did a fresh wee on straight away and wow there was a dark line instantly it was the happiest day of my life i was in total shock couldn't believe that i could be so lucky !!!!!!


oh so happy 4 u both     let everything go well for you both

the next 2 weeks will drag even worse for you still the 1st scans woooooo hoooooo


----------



## jarjj

Another First Response this morning - line much darker than Sat's test! 

I may actually start to believe that it's worked!   


P - Have you tested?  Mine showing more difference every 48hrs     


 

Joanne#

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - YES!!! and its twice as dark as yesterday OMFG, I am trying to keep a lid on being excited now..aaaaaaaaaarrrrrgggghhhh could i be? I daren't even believe it!!!  

P


----------



## jarjj

AH P,

I'm SO SO SO SO happy for you!

SO you joining my testing every day club?!  

I'm testing in morning with First Response, Clear Blue Digital and Clinic's test.

Looks like we both got BFP! Am over the moon for you!
xxxxxx


----------



## Pigloo

its only my second test, I'll believe it when i see it on the Clear blue digi test   but its going in the right direction

Yes i'm now a fully fledged member of the naughty Jo club  

Glad yours is getting stronger, all good stuff  

P x


----------



## EllasMummy

OMG YOU'VE BOTH DONE IT THATS IT YOUR BOTH PREGNANT...

Theirs no way lines would be darker unless you were pregnant....

CONGRATUALTIONS TO YOU BOTH IM SO PLEASED FOR YOU BOTH NOW MOVE OVER ITS DEFO MINE AND NATS TURN... WERE SO NEXT...seriously i really am happy for you both xxx

p.s thier could be twins for you both xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Feel like i'm so fragile now and i could break at any second haha

Ellasmummy -


----------



## jarjj

When are you doing Clearblue test?


xx


----------



## Pigloo

Don't no i was thinking on Wednesday as i'll be scared if it says not pregnant before


----------



## jarjj

Mine said pregnant yesterday - so yours should show up in the morning    

I have spent bout £40 on pegnancy tests!!! Bought 2 x double pack of Clearblue!! 

Cheapie ebay one still BFN!

xx


----------



## Pigloo

I might cave and do it tommorrow 

Just forget the cheapy Ebay ones you prob have to be 6 months before they pick up a BFP  

Got to go to work now, doubt i'll get much done though hehehe

Don't forget to text Nat your FAAAAAAAABULOUS news tomorrow  

P


----------



## jarjj

Yeah,

I've got her no - will text in morning.

Then you can text her Wed morning with your news of BFP!  


I'm REALLY over the moon for you.  Dp says congratulations aswell


xx


----------



## EllasMummy

Ifeel so emotional... its crazy im so so happy... p you gotta pee on that digi tomoro it just has to be done... but you've defo both done it xx your goign to be very first darlington mummies....  defo time for a darlington bumps thread xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - Thanks hun and congrats to you and DP

Ellasmum - bless you, you and Nat are next

I'll see if DP will let me do the digi one tomorrow then, he says he wants me to wait til wednesday (wuss hahaha) now i'm brickin it for that one to show up!!

Off to work girlies, catch you later

P


----------



## Jode

Hi ladies

Sorry for gate crashing. I've been reading this thread since you both started treatment as it's the only egg share one that people write on ! 

Anyway            to you both I'm sooooo pleased for you. I don't even know you and I'm not going to egg sharing at your clinic, but you've made me believe it can work !!  I'll be looking forward to reading all your preggy chat.

Love Jody


----------



## Pigloo

Oh Jodylala - Thanks sweetie, me and DP had to use donor so you're in a similar situation to me.  Really hope my egg recipient gets a positive test too.

Are you the egg donor or egg recipient?? 

Good Luck with it, I'm sure if you feel the need to 'gate crash' at anytime the other girls would be happy. I know how it feels (we all do to speak to people going through a similar situation)  

Nat and Ellasmum about to start tx in April.

Pigloo


----------



## Pigloo

Oh I've been going on the Anyone using donor sperm thread 65, lots of girls chatting on there too.

Pigloo


----------



## bumblebee22

Hi, i have also been reading each day to see your progress and results im so pleased for you both lets hope this is a good year for all congrats to you both cant wait for your scan results, im also fingers crossed!! soon to be going through my treatment, just had to pop on and say well done!!!!
                          Bumblebee22  xx


----------



## Pigloo

Sorry to bring the board down after all the excitement but I think AF is coming, lots of brown when i wipe and been getting cramps, really hope I'm wrong.

Phoned clinic and told to up pessaries to 3 a day and that lots of women have a show but I'm so not getting my hopes up now. Still have to test on Wednesday.

Pigloo x


----------



## jarjj

P,

Have they told you to rest aswell?

Think brown blood better than red - know of someone who has tx with me last yr and she had brown blood for a while.  I never had brown blood - mine was red - Dr told me to do NOTHING and just rest.

Thinking of you,


Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - Wish i'd just stayed at home this week too, my boss has been really good, told her this am about pregnancy test and shes told me to take it easy.  I'm going to text her tonight (missed her before i rushed off home to take a pessary) to say i need to take it easy and stay at home.  

Do you know if the girl who had tx last year who had brown blood was ok??  I'm scared it will turn red, been getting on and off mild af cramps  

P


----------



## Pigloo

My sis been signed off today as she started with brown blood on sunday and got a bit worse today, we def going through the mill together!


----------



## bumblebee22

Pigloo,

        Please best just rest now but i was told that the cramps may be implantation pains and this does cause spotting which i believe is brown, so lets just keep our fingers crossed....
                                                              BB xx


----------



## jarjj

P,

She bled for a while but is now bout 16wks pregnant.

Hope your sister ok.  Stay off work - your embie/embies are MORE important than work!

I'm back to work Fri.  Dp been waiting to hear interview bout job.  Was ringing all last week.  Managed to get in touch with them today.  They have no record of his calls and job no longer available!   

Car making funny noises - just got back from garage. £150 to repair exhaust!!   

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Oh I so hope this doesn't end it for us       

I have text my boss and asked her to ring me but i'm not going in tomorrow and prob not until things have settled.

My sis staying with my Mum until Wednesday so shes not sitting in house alone dwelling on it, her Partner works quite long days

Sorry about your hubbies job, its sods law isn't it, esp now your pregnant

Can't stop knicker checking now..............

P x


----------



## jarjj

P,


I know it's easier said than done but TRY and relax. Rest up on sofa.

Obviously we'd both like a job - but the gift we hope to recieve MUCH more important!

Thinking of you and sending LOTS of      and     .

Thinking of your sister as well and hope everything at scan ok on Wed.

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Boss rang me back and i'm going to stay off until this is resolved hopefully with the best possible outcome xx  So glad i work with understanding boss.

P x


----------



## jarjj

Well I'm in bed with stomach cramps and have start bleeding (red) so not looking good     

Can't believe I got this far for it possibly to be cruely took away!  

xx


----------



## Pigloo

OMG Joanne, we are like a mirror image of each other Take another pessary 

My bleeding is getting redder too and the cramps are constantly coming and going, fell sick and shattered i'm off to bed too, what a big come down for us  

Hope we both feeling better in the morning   

Pigloo


----------



## jarjj

P,

Let's hope we don't see any blood in morning.

I REALLY can't bloody believe this - it's soooooo unfair!!!


----------



## Pigloo

I know - thats you, me and my sister all laid up bleeding and worrying  

Speak in the morning, best us both getting to bed and resting

big  

Pigloo x


----------



## jarjj

xx


----------



## MissTC

Hey guys

Just caught up with the last few pages.  What an emotional rollercoaster for you both!  I can't believe you have been going through all this.  Have either of you phoned Dr Ashour?  I think he would tell you to up your pessary to three a day.

Now then, dark blood is not so worrying as this tends to be old blood left over.  Also, lots of women have dark red blood spotting too in early pregnancy, but still go on to have healthy babies.  

I know how hard it is but please please both of you try to think positively.  Dr Ashour told me that 25% of women have bleeding in early pregnancy.  That's a lot of women!  

Sending you both all my love and positive vibes           

Pigloo - sending your sister some too           


Hoping for some good news tomorrow!
Love
Tracy
xxxxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Tracey

All my PMA left though - this is how my last tx went.  Started af that time 8 days after e/t aswell         

xx


----------



## MissTC

Oh Jo    Believe me I know how down you are feeling right now, but you musnt give up hope.  It aint over yet honey        Get plenty of rest and try to resist constantly going to the toilet and checking.  I am thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi girls

Well did another First Response test this am and strong dark line but bleeding is like af now, coming out of me bright red when i go to loo.  AF cramps gone.  Have upped pessaries as of yesterday afternoon but bleeding not easing at all  

Miss TC - really hope your right and this is just a blip for both of us   but i'm trying to not get my hopes up.

Pigloo


----------



## jarjj

P,

Really hope the bleeding eases off.

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hows your bleeding?


----------



## jarjj

Mine's stopped - only a tiny bit when wipe.

I have done a ticker but I can't get excited.  Have still got stomach cramps.

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Thats good - i'm so bloody ****** off, why is this happening  

P x


----------



## jarjj

I can't find word's to say hun.

Am      the bleeding stops and sending you tonnes of     


xx


----------



## Pigloo

i know, cruel thing is my FR test has a darker line so little one is still growing away and is prob going to end up down the toilet    I feel so helpless now.  God i hope it stops today       

P x


----------



## frazermic

Congrats joanne so happy for you both.



pigloo- My sister had a proper bleed at about 5 weeks preg,Hospital says it dose happen, Your hormanes didnt get to send signals to your brain to stop it in time. 
By the way he now 2 years old   


take care
xx


----------



## EllasMummy

aww girls this is not what i wanted to be reading...p ive bleed many times in early pregnancy so im hoping to god it settles for you...jo im loving the ticker yours sounds like old implation blood it can take a few days to come out and it generally just when you wipe.. xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Thanks girls - I really hope theres a happy outcome for me  

p x


----------



## EllasMummy

P---- just had brainwave.... mayb one is on its way out and one is sticking hense the stronger line today hun xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Ellasmum - Thats what my sister was thinking, i have emailed Dr A and asked him for advice.   i don't lose them both

X


----------



## Pigloo

Had a reply from Dr A and he said it could be a miscarriage or a disturbance in implantation process or lack of progesteron which is why i have to take 3 cyclogest a day.  He said bleeding in early pregnancy happens in 25% of people who have live births from IVF tx.  Nothing i can do..

Just praying i'm in that 25%

Pigloo x


----------



## EllasMummy

Ive asked max and Ella to watch over you and keep at least one of those babys safe for you...  stay strong its not over yet xx


----------



## Pigloo

Ellasmum - how sweet of you    i think the bleeding could be asing a bit (dare i say it)  I hope so.

P x


----------



## jarjj

P,

Hope the bleeding stops. 

Text Nat this morning - she asking after you and sends    

I've got scan on 30th @11am     

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Jarjj - Bleeding hasn't stopped, just been to loo and had more  

Hope all ok at your scan  

P x


----------



## jarjj

P


    

xx


----------



## whisks

p and joanne i'm really thinking of you both, i hope the bleeding is just a blip, i'm sure it is as you have both had really good preg tests.      
make sure you both get plenty of rest   

joanne - i am now 10 weeks pregnant today so my baby is now officially a fetus not an embryo anymore, everything so far is fine but that doesn't stop me worrying!!!! can't wait for my dating scan so i will know all is definitely ok. i am starting to get a bit of a bump (pretty sure its not just fat!!) and i have gone up a bra size.

take care
whisks xx


----------



## Pigloo

Whisks - thanks and glad everything ok with you


----------



## jarjj

Whisks

10 wks!!!  WOW!!  Weeks going quick.

I'm due back to work Fri but wondering wether to phone in sick for a while.  Worried it'll go against my redundancy package but then again NOTHING as important as embie!

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Well did my FR and still pregnant but think line is slightly fainter than yesterday.  Did clear blue digi and it said pregnant 1 -2 wks

Bleeding like a gud'un now though so prob still got the preg hormone in my body but no embies

Going to ring drs in a bit to see if they can do a blood test to check my beta levels and plead with the clinic to scan me to check my lining and to see if they can settle my mind once and for all.

P x


----------



## jarjj

P, 

Let us know what clinic says pls.

Thinking of you and sending     


xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Pigloo ~ Lots of love sweetie, Thinking of you


----------



## Pigloo

Had HCG bloods done at Drs (results tomorrow)  Phoned clinic they said they would do bloods and i asked if they would scan to check lining and they wouldn't   so just had HCG bloods done (so had them done twice!) results tomorrow and got to have them done again on Friday to see if they have doubled.  Tomorrow i'll have some idea of whats happening as they should be at a certain level, if not then its not good (which i think anyway).

Jackie said i had a good thick lining so it maybe a good thing??  Also she said that bleeding is more common in twin pregnancies, but i really have lost the will to be positive about it all now, what will be will be.

Feel absolutely shattered what with the worry and the blood loss.

Havin somthing to eat now as haven't eaten since i went to drs at 8:20 this am, don't really feel hungry, goin for a lie down after.

P x


----------



## jarjj

P,

Hope tomorrow brings some good news for you.

Am thinking of you, 

I have started spotting brown blood - hopefully not a worry if it's not red.

Hope evrything goes ok for your sister at her scan.

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - I would love to get some god news tomorrow, one way or another though i'll be able to move on.

My sis having her scan now at the hospital

Sorry to hear you're spotting again, its so worrying isn't it  

P x


----------



## Pigloo

Well had a couple hours sleep and i feel almost human again!!

Went to loo when i got up and its not too bad but i've been lying down so we'll see (still had a lot of blood over last two days so prob a bit late for stopping now   )

My sis is no further forward, they found a little peanut sized 'thing' when she went for her scan but no heartbeat so they not sure with it being so early if its def over or if she has got her dates wrong so she's got go go back next Tuesday for another scan.    More waiting for her poor lass.

Full of the joys aren't I!!!  Not too down though can still manage a  

P


----------



## kirst01

Joanne- huge huge congrats on your BFP   . Pleased to see that the spotting has stopped.

Pigloo- my heart goes out to you. Hopefully tomorrow you will have some good news. I will send out all the postive vibes I can.      . It aint over yet- you hear of women having periods throughout their pregnancy. My friend didnt realise until she was 7 months that she was!!!!

I had scan yesterday- have some follicles at 16mm, some at 14mm and the rest at 12mm. Last scan Monday at 11.45am.


----------



## Pigloo

Thanks Kirst


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Kirsty

Can't believe you having e/c next wk!  

xx


----------



## kirst01

I know-still on course for Monday. I am so pleased for you- hopefully I will follow, but for some reason I seem to have lost my PMA. I am a a lot less stressed than before, but I think knowing that this will be my last go is making me doubtful!! Arggggjhhh.....we can and will be pregnant!! (or I can and you are!!!) xxx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty,

I REALLY had No faith it would work last wk (and am still shocked it did - but over the moon!) that's why started testing early.

"YOU CAN AND YOU WILL GET PREGNANT"        


 

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Thanks Joanne!!!

Hopefully I will be joining you!!! PMA PMA PMA!!!!1

xxx


----------



## MissTC

Hi guys

Jo - keep holding on hunnie. Brown stuff will be old blood coming out. I can't tell you how much I hope this works out for you    

Pigloo - honey, I am so hoping that your levels are high tomorrow. I have been at the stage you are with the waiting and the not knowing and it's just an awful place to be. Hopefully it will be good news tomorrow, and if it's not then at least you will know once and for all    

Whisks - hey congratulations to you hun

Kirsty  - good luck for EC next week xxxxxxx

Love to all
Tracy
xx


----------



## kirst01

Tracy-thanks- last scan tomorrow, sp hopefulyl e/c on mOnday.

Pigloo- really hope today is good news hun. I am thinking of you.

Joanne- bet this 3 week until your scan will drag!!!

Whisks- 10 weeks- that has flown!!!

Nat-how are things with you hun?

Ellasmam- how are you hun 

xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

New home ladies > CLICK HERE


----------

